# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Condamnation : Un an de prison ferme pour les fondateurs de Pirate Bay

## Pierre Louis Chevalier

*Nouveau* Jeudi 23 avril
[QUOTE]*The Pirate Bay : le juge tait membre de lobbys du droit d'auteur !* 
Le procs de The Pirate Bay n'en finit pas de connatre des rebondissements, mais celui-ci est grave. Selon des mdias sudois, le juge qui a condamn les administrateurs de The Pirate Bay  un an d'emprisonnement est lui-mme membre d'organisations de protection du droit d'auteur au ct des plaignants, et serait donc en flagrant dlit de conflit d'intrts. L'annulation du jugement est une possibilit.

The Pirate Bay, Justice  Mise  jour 11h38 : Peter Althin, l'avocat du porte-parole de The Pirate Bay Peter Sunde, a annonc qu'il demandait la rvision du procs aprs ces rvlations.

C'est une vritable bombe qu'a lch la radio sudoise Sveriges Radio. Le juge Tomas Norstrm, qui a prononc une peine d'un an d'emprisonnement  l'encontre des quatre administrateurs de The Pirate Bay,  l'issue d'un procs qui semblait avoir t largement domin par les arguments de la dfense, est galement membre de certaines organisations de protection des droits d'auteur o sigent nombre des ayants droit qui ont poursuivi le site de liens BitTorrent !

Le juge est notamment membre du Svenska freningen fr upphovsrtt (Association Sudoise du Droit d'Auteur), aux cts des avocats de l'accusation Henrik Pontn, Peter Danowsky et Monique Wadsted, qui ont reprsent les industries du disque et du cinma pendant tout le procs.

Tomas Norstrm est galement membre du conseil d'administration du Svenska freningen fr industriellt rttsskydd (Association Sudoise pour la Protection de la Proprit Intellectuelle), un groupe dont la dnomination suffit  comprendre l'objectif et le conflit d'intrts dans lequel baignait le juge.

"Mon point de vue n'a pas t influenc par mon investissement auprs des groupes de protection des droits d'auteur", a tent de dfendre Norstrm  la radio. "A chaque fois que je prends une affaire, je m'interroge pour savoir si mon point de vue est orient. Ca n'a pas t le cas dans cette affaire", a-t-il assur.

Il semble qu'en droit, le conflit d'intrts fasse dbat entre les juristes. En revanche, plusieurs juges dont un ancien juge de la cour suprme ont indiqu qu'ils n'auraient pas pris l'affaire en pareilles circonstances, au minimum pour une question d'thique et de sincrit.

Pour Rick Falkvinge, le prsident du Parti Pirate sudois, il faut annuler le jugement. Il dnonce l'emprise de la corruption sur ce procs.

The Pirate Bay avait dj dcouvert l'an dernier que des pressions avaient t exerces sur le gouvernement sudois par des lobbys et l'administration amricaine, puis que l'un des principaux enquteurs avait t employ par Warner Bros, l'un des plaignants, pendant le cours de l'instruction. Ds aprs le verdict, les avocats de la dfense s'taient dj interrogs sur l'impact juridique que pouvait avoir le fait que le jugement fut publi avant-mme son prononc officiel.

"Un nouveau procs est une possibilit, mais dans ce cas les avocats devront le faire valoir immdiatement", a expliqu un avocat de grande renomme sur Sveriges Radio. Pour le moment, les condamns de The Pirate Bay n'ont pas indiqu la marche qu'ils comptaient suivre.






> *Condamnation : Un an de prison pour les fondateurs de Pirate Bay*
> Peter Sunde, le co-fondateur de Pirate Bay, a annonc officieusement par un tweet ce matin que le vent sembler ne pas tourner  lavantage des matelots sudois. La sentence est tombe peu aprs: coupables! Aprs un procs  multiples rebondissements...
> Peter Sunde, le co-fondateur de Pirate Bay, a annonc officieusement par un tweet ce matin que le vent sembler ne pas tourner  lavantage des matelots sudois.
> 
> La sentence est tombe peu aprs: coupables!
> 
> Aprs un procs  multiples rebondissements, dont certains parfois risibles, les quatre co-fondateurs du site torrentiel ont t condamn  un an de prison et  2,7 millions deuros de dommages et intrts.
> 
> Mme sil risque de se retrouver bientt derrire les barreaux, Peter Sunde a visiblement toujours le sens de lhumour:
> ...





> *Quatre responsables de The Pirate Bay, un des principaux sites de tlchargement au monde, ont t condamns, vendredi 17 avril,  un an de prison ferme pour complicit de violation des droits d'auteur*, a annonc un tribunal de Stockholm.
> 
> Le tribunal les a galement condamns  verser 30 millions de couronnes (2,7 millions d'euros) de dommages et intrts  l'industrie du disque, du cinma et du jeu vido, qui rclamaient 117 millions de couronnes au titre du manque  gagner entran par les tlchargements. Mais les trois membres fondateurs et leur principal financier comptent mener une longue bataille judiciaire et la dcision n'a pas d'impact direct sur le site lui-mme, qui va continuer  fonctionner, selon eux.
> 
> "NOUS ALLONS NATURELLEMENT FAIRE APPEL ET A VA SECOUER"
> 
> "Restez tranquilles, rien ne va changer pour The Pirate Bay, tant pour nous personnellement que pour le tlchargement. Ceci n'est juste qu'une comdie pour les mdias", a estim Peter Sunde, l'un des quatre condamns, sur Twitter. "Nous allons naturellement faire appel et a va secouer", a ajout Per Samuelsson, l'avocat du financier prsum du site, Carl Lundstrm.
> 
> Sur le site Pirate Bay, un message informe les visisteurs de la dcision de justice : "Comme dans tous les bons films, les hros perdent au dbut mais triomphent  la fin. C'est la seule chose qu'Hollywood nous ait jamais apprise", peut-on lire. Fond fin 2003, Pirate Bay, qui compte plus de 22 millions d'utilisateurs  travers le monde, permet de diriger ses utilisateurs  l'aide de la technologie BitTorrent vers les fichiers (films, musique, jeux) qu'ils recherchent, mais sans en abriter aucun dans ses serveurs.
> ...






> The Pirate Bay est un site permettant l'change de fichiers torrents. Bas en Sude, il se dclare  le plus grand serveur torrent du web , affirmant recevoir la visite d'un million de visiteurs par jour. Il propose aussi le plus gros tracker Bittorent au monde.
> 
> En mai et juin 2006, il est rgulirement mentionn dans les journaux, car il symbolise la rsistance contre les actions des majors d'Hollywood et une certaine rforme des droits d'auteur.
> 
> Manifestation de Stockholm contre la saisie des serveurs, le 3 juin 2006.
> 
> The Pirate Bay est l'un des plus gros sites Web en tant que rfrenceur de fichiers BitTorrent. Cette pratique est mal vue par plusieurs pays car plusieurs fichiers points sont des copies illgales de produits culturels. Cependant, de la nature mme de ces fichiers, il ne permet pas aux lois actuelles de trancher en faveur, ou non, de sa lgalit.
> *
> Historique
> ...



Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Marco46

Dcision scandaleuse.

Le lobbying politique US a visiblement produit ses effets.

En esprant que l'appel soit entendu.

Prcision : Je n'ai jamais utilis TPB.

----------


## Yazoo70

On leur reproche quoi au fait??
Parceque si ils n'ont fait que le site et qu'ils n'ont pas mis de contenu  dispo, je vois pas bien ce qu'ils leurs reprochent  oO ...

----------


## jbarreau-mainson

Peut etre d'avoir entrain les gens vers ces contenus ...

J'imagine que ca peut etre compar  du recel ..

----------


## Yazoo70

Recel rien du tout pour moi, ils n'ont pas de fichiers "illgaux" sur leurs serveurs donc bon ...

----------


## straasha

C'est pas du recel puisqu'ils n'hbergent pas les fichiers dont le contenu est soumis aux droits d'auteur. Par contre on peut considrer a comme de la complicit puisqu'ils fournissent le logiciel et le moteur de recherche qui mettent en relation les personnes fournissant du contenu avec celle recherchant ce contenu (et qui deviennent ensuite fournisseurs a leur tour).
En gros ce sont des intermdiaires sauf qu'ils ne choisissent pas ce que les internautes mettent  disposition et c'est bien l le problme : ils ne peuvent (veulent  :;):  ) pas contrler si le contenu mis a disposition par les tiers est illgal ou non.

----------


## Astraya

Pour mon avis personnel, ces personnes sont tout  fait responsable de ce qu'ils ont fait. Ils n'hbergent aucun contenu c'est sur, mais ils incitent au telechargement de produit sous droit d'auteur. C'est un peu comme celui qui vend des armes, il ne l'ai utilise pas donc ne blesse personne personnellement, mais si il n'en vendait pas personne ne l'utiliserai et il n'y aurai pas de problme. C'est tout simplement de l'incitation au piratage et il doit tre controler et puni en cas d'excs.
Le problme c'est que le P2P est bas sur l'change de logiciel libre, mais malheureusement on y trouve que des logiciels payant...

----------


## Yazoo70

> Pour mon avis personnel, ces personnes sont tout  fait responsable de ce qu'ils ont fait. Ils n'hbergent aucun contenu c'est sur, mais ils incitent au telechargement de produit sous droit d'auteur. C'est un peu comme celui qui vend des armes, il ne l'ai utilise pas donc ne blesse personne personnellement, mais si il n'en vendait pas personne ne l'utiliserai et il n'y aurai pas de problme. C'est tout simplement de l'incitation au piratage et il doit tre controler et puni en cas d'excs.
> Le problme c'est que le P2P est bas sur l'change de logiciel libre, mais malheureusement on y trouve que des logiciels payant...


T'as pas l'impression de te contredire avec ton exemple de vendeur d'arme??
Si les vendeurs d'armes n'existaient pas, les gens trouveraient un autre moyen pour se les procurer...
Du coup pour contrer ca, ils ont mis des n de srie sur les armes pour traquer les acheteurs et il y a moyen a partir de la balle qui a t tire de trouver avec quelle arme.
Le jour ou les gens pourront falsifier les armes et les gravures qu'elles laissent sur la balle, on sera bien dans la merde !

Ok maintenant tu remplaces arme par "IP" et balle par "fichier illgal" et tu te rends compte qu'on est dans le mme cas de figure sauf que falsifier une ip est  la porte de nimporte quel gugus avec un live cd de backtrack, donc on est deja dans la merde.






> . Par contre on peut considrer a comme de la complicit puisqu'ils fournissent le logiciel et le moteur de recherche qui mettent en relation les personnes fournissant du contenu avec celle recherchant ce contenu (et qui deviennent ensuite fournisseurs a leur tour).


Tu tapes "Warez" dans google et hop, t'es dans le mme cas de figure...
Ca tiens pas longtemps comme argument je pense :/

----------


## millie

> Du coup pour contrer ca, ils ont mis des n de srie sur les armes pour traquer les acheteurs et il y a moyen a partir de la balle qui a t tire de trouver avec quelle arme.


S'il n'y a que la balle et aucune arme pour tester, impossible de savoir en fait.

----------


## Marco46

> Pour mon avis personnel, ces personnes sont tout  fait responsable de ce qu'ils ont fait. Ils n'hbergent aucun contenu c'est sur, mais ils incitent au telechargement de produit sous droit d'auteur. C'est un peu comme celui qui vend des armes, il ne l'ai utilise pas donc ne blesse personne personnellement, mais si il n'en vendait pas personne ne l'utiliserai et il n'y aurai pas de problme. C'est tout simplement de l'incitation au piratage et il doit tre controler et puni en cas d'excs.
> Le problme c'est que le P2P est bas sur l'change de logiciel libre, mais malheureusement on y trouve que des logiciels payant...


Ben voyons ...

Les vendeurs d'alcools et de voitures sont des criminels parce qu' cause d'eux des gens se bourrent la gueule et montent ensuite en voiture et tuent des milliers d'autres personnes sur les routes chaque anne.

Le P2P est un moyen d'changer des fichiers. Point.

Contrl par qui ? Comment ? A partir de quel volume on peut considrer que c'est un excs ? Tu veux des systmes d'exploitations contrls par l'tat ? L'interdiction d'administrer ton systme ? L'obligation d'installer des logiciels espions que tu ne contrles pas sur ton systme ?

----------


## Yazoo70

> S'il n'y a que la balle et aucune arme pour tester, impossible de savoir en fait.


Ah ouai?? Genre toutes les armes ne sont pas testes avant d'tre en vente??
Merde ma dmonstration gniale tombe  l'eau du coup ^^
tant pis c'est l'intention qui compte :p

----------


## millie

> Ah ouai?? Genre toutes les armes ne sont pas testes avant d'tre en vente??


Les traces que peut laisser le canon sont enregistres nul part, et ces traces doivent probablement changer au cours du temps. Les armes sont probablement testes avant, la vente, mais cela ne change rien.

----------


## maxxou

Ils vont se faire une raison (les majors) qu'elles le veuillent ou non. Pour la premiere fois c est le peuple qui dicte sa facon de penser et de consommer et ca ne leur plait pas... dommage !

En passant il fallait pas vendre des ipods des graveurs de dvd de blueray?! Franchement qu est ce qu ils veulent que l'utilisateur lambda grave sur un blueray? Ecoute sur un ipod? Regarde sur un lecteur divx que l on trouve partout maintenant meme a l hypermarch du coin... Faut arreter l hypocrisie et de vouloir nous prendre de l argent a tous les niveaux je pense notamment a sony qui vends des cds musicaux mais aussi des graveurs ou des cds vierge. A chaque fois qu il y a une evolution cassette audio, cassette video ils crient au piratage... 

Quand il y a eu la sortie du cd dans le monde du jeu le piratage est pass  0% ce n tait pas possible de mettre un cd sous disquette et il n existait pas de graveur et la vous pensez que les jeux taient moins cher? Hey bien non au contraire ca a augment et ils ont surf la desssus pendant quelques annes. Ils se sont gavs bref des arguments j en ai d autres mais vous avez compris je pense je trouve ca : Pathetique.

----------


## Immobilis

> Quand il y a eu la sortie du cd dans le monde du jeu le piratage est pass  0% ce n tait pas possible de mettre un cd sous disquette et il n existait pas de graveur et la vous pensez que les jeux taient moins cher? Hey bien non au contraire ca a augment et ils ont surf la desssus pendant quelques annes. Ils se sont gavs bref des arguments j en ai d autres mais vous avez compris je pense je trouve ca : Pathetique.


Ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a eu une injustice qu'il faut les voler en retour. Sinon, tu vaux pas mieux.

----------


## maxxou

J assume a 110%  ::):  je suis developpeur si demain on me pirate c est que j en ai vendu pas mal avant ca a tjs t la rancon de la gloire les plus pirats c ce qui marche le mieux en meme temps. Je vole personne j ai tais au cin ya 3 jours j ai pay 10,20 euros ca m a rememor pourquoi je n y allais plus... 

Chaque personne a un budget loisir (moins en ce moment a cause de la crise) Si les gens achetent pas de cds ils achetent des films si c est pas des films ca sera des jeux video ect... ils s y retrouvent d une facon ou d une autre. Maintenant a eux de faire en sorte que leur secteur genere plus d argent.

L economie du jeux video a depasser celle du cinema. C est parce que les gens sont devenus riche? Non ils vont moins au cinema et achetent moins de musique.

----------


## Qapoka

> J assume a 110%  je suis developpeur si demain on me pirate c est que j en ai vendu pas mal avant ca a tjs t la rancon de la gloire les plus pirats c ce qui marche le mieux en meme temps.


a me fait penser  la fameuse phrase de propagande "internophobe" : La gratuit, c'est le vol.

Internet a rendu visible (parce que a existait dj, faut pas s'y tromper) le concept de ne pas forcment faire payer tout ce qu'on offre. Mme l'Open Office d'Albanel est gratuit. Ne parlons pas de Google, de tous ces utilitaires que l'on trouve sur internet et dont les dveloppeurs ne se font pas payer (pas directement en tout cas). Sur developpez.com, les conseils ne sont pas payant non plus... Normal que a ne choque personne que la musique soit grauite sur internet. Faut s'adapter, mr les majors  ::D:  . Y a moyen de bien vivre avec le gratuit (cf les benefs de google). Allez, je vous donne un indice : publicit ou licence globale.

Ce n'est pas en tapant sur tous ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord avec vous (TPB dans notre cas) que vous allez vous adapter.

----------


## FR119492

Bonjour  tous:
A mon avis, la question de la peine encourue en cas de piratage ne devrait pas tre discute dans l'absolu, mais de manire relative. Ce dlit est-il plus ou moins grave que
conduire en tat d'brit et tuer deux pitons;importer des femmes de pays pauvres et les obliger  se prostituer;incendier les vhicules de personnes qui en ont besoin pour leur travail;assassiner sa nice parce qu'elle a dcid de l'homme qu'elle voulait pouser;imposer une mutilation sexuelle  sa fille;etc.
Il serait peut-tre utile d'tablir ainsi un classement des dlits par ordre de lourdeur de la peine dans nos lgislations et dans la pratique quotidienne des tribunaux. Je suis certain qu'un tel audit nous apprendrait des choses intressantes, en particulier sur l'influence de certains lobbies.
Jean-Marc Blanc

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> C'est un peu comme celui qui vend des armes, il ne l'ai utilise pas donc ne blesse personne personnellement, mais si il n'en vendait pas personne ne l'utiliserai et il n'y aurai pas de problme.


S'il n'y avait pas de guerre, aucune arme ne serait vendue !!!

----------


## Astraya

> S'il n'y avait pas de guerre, aucune arme ne serait vendue !!!


D'accord pour les armes mais dans le milieu des mdias interactifs, ce qui se passe ce compare plus  du vole qu' une tuerie. Les entreprises qui vendent les logiciels, les musiques et les films ce doivent de protg ce pour quoi il sont crer. Quand tu rentre dans un magasin, et que tu vole a l'talage, tu doit trouv a normal qui ce fasse arrt et qu'il paye une amende. Quand tu tlcharge tu fait exactement le mme chose mais d'une autre manire.
Bien sur je suis relatif et je donne pas entirement raison au entreprise car chacun a ses tords;
Je pense principalement au musique, 90% de l'argent vas dans les caisses de celui qui livre le CD et pas  l'artiste, pour eux je n'ai aucun remorts. 

Pour le cinma, je pense que les productions hollywoodiennent ne devrais pas se plaindre, quand on vois les cachets des acteurs... ( 60millions pour 10minute dans une srie pour Georges Cloney ::aie:: ) De plus Hollywood tant la ville qui pollue le plus au tat-unis... je leur donnerais pas les moyens de continuer  ::?:  Les films  petit budget qui on fait beaucoup parl d'eux et qui sont trs interressant devraient tre achet et pas telecharger.

Et dernier point, les jeux vido. Donc je dirais que certes il y a des jeux gratuit entirement etc...On peut me dire que cela rapporte des millions (CA ubisoft environ 990millions de dollars, pour comparaison les entreprises dassault(armement) ce fait 1 milliard de CA) mais a comparaison du temps que cela prend de faire les jeux qui rapporte autant, l'argent investis, les salaires a payer (et donc des familles  nourrir).
Les developpeurs de jeux vido ne ce fond pas des millions, ce sont des gens de classes moyennes qui travaille pour vivre et pas pour allez sur leurs bateau tous les weekend manger du caviar et boire du champagne( contrairement au acteur  gros budget et au artiste mondialement connu)




> Si les vendeurs d'armes n'existaient pas, les gens trouveraient un autre moyen pour se les procurer...


Est-ce une bonne escuse pour crer un moyen de plus ? 
L'escuse irrflchi : " C'est pas grve y'en a dj plein"...




> S'il n'y avait pas de guerre, aucune arme ne serait vendue !!!


Si n'y avais pas de musique, ni de cinma, ni de jeux vido.... rien ne serait pirater... nous n'aurions pas d'ordinateur... et tu n'aurais pas de boulot, ni moi ni ceux qui veulent vivre de cette passion  ::D: 

Ce n'est pas contre le P2P qu'il faut se battre mais contre ce qu'il vhicule. De mmoire, je crois me rappeler que le P2P est libre et a t crer  la base pour distribuer des logiciels libre. Il est tout  fait controlable, mais cela dommande trop d'argent et de temps pour controler.
En France, cela coute plus d'argent  l'tat de faire des enqutes et de venir t'arrt que ce que tu as cout au entreprise en telechargeant, c'est la raison pour laquel ils n'arrte pas tout ceux qui sont dessus et connect a des trackeurs P2P pirate(sans compter que les herbergeurs ne sont pour la pluspart pas sur le trritoire et donc hors juridiction). Ils ont de quoi controler mais cela leur coupterai trop cher  mettre en place.

----------


## millie

> S'il n'y avait pas de guerre, aucune arme ne serait vendue !!!


A voir...
Des conflits (notamment en Afrique) ont pris des proportions normes  cause du trafic d'armes, alors qu' la base, il n'y avait pas forcement de guerre civil.

Les pays instables ouvrent malheureusement un gros business pour les trafiquants d'armes.

----------


## Luc Orient

> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Je n'ai aucun respect pour des gens qui volent, ou qui encouragent ou facilitent le vol, du travail et de la cration des autres ... De vulgaires voleurs voil tout ...

----------


## Hephaistos007

Il y a une diffrence de taille entre trouver le prix des uvres numriques excessif (je vous l'accorde volontier), et voler carrment ces uvres. 

Les fondateurs de TPB sont des intermdiaires pour la mise en relation de fournisseurs d'uvres voles et d'acheteurs potentiels, s'appuyant sur les rseaux P2P. Nommer son organisation "The *Pirate* Bay" enlve toute crdibilit lorsque vient l'argument classique : _ils ne sont pas responsables et n'ont pas connaissance de ce qui est chang par leur biais._ Mais bien sr...

----------


## souviron34

> Nommer son organisation "The *Pirate* Bay" enlve toute crdibilit lorsque vient l'argument classique : _ils ne sont pas responsables et n'ont pas connaissance de ce qui est chang par leur biais._ Mais bien sr...


 ::king:: 

Rien  redire  la dcision.

Quand on fait quelque chose dans la vie, on assume ses actes.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> *Le serveur de The Pirate Bay achet par un muse sudois de l'art  l'art-cker*
> Lorsque les locaux de The Pirate Bay ont t perquisitionns en 2006 par les forces de l'ordre, ses serveurs ont t confisqus privant le site de ses outils de fonctionnement. Mais aujourd'hui, l'un de ces serveurs a t rachet par un muse sudois, qui prsentera la machine comme un instrument ayant eu une influence sur la vie des gens.
> 
> Le Muse national de Sude de Science et de Technologie a ainsi officiellement annonc que l'achat de la bte s'est fait pour 2000 couronnes, soit 185 euros. Elle sera place dans une section du muse consacre aux inventions et aux machines qui ont apport une rvolution dans le quotidien des Hommes.
> 
> Cependant, le muse affirme que la copie de contenu sous droit d'auteur n'a rien de nouveau, puisque ds les annes 70, les K7 permettaient dj cela. Sauf que The Pirate Bay ne fait pas de copies de contenu. Situ  Stockholm, le muse a profit de ce que la police a rcemment rendu les serveurs saisis en 2006.


 ::mouarf::

----------


## matrix788

@maurice : 

source : http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/04...seum_artefact/

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> Il y a une diffrence de taille entre trouver le prix des uvres numriques excessif (je vous l'accorde volontier), et voler carrment ces uvres. 
> 
> Les fondateurs de TPB sont des intermdiaires pour la mise en relation de fournisseurs d'uvres voles et d'acheteurs potentiels, s'appuyant sur les rseaux P2P.


Quant  a, pourquoi ne pas aussi condamner Google qui permet de trouver de la musique  , des films sur le net?

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> Pirate[/B] Bay" enlve toute crdibilit lorsque vient l'argument classique : _ils ne sont pas responsables et n'ont pas connaissance de ce qui est chang par leur biais._ Mais bien sr...


L'habit ne fait pas le moine. On sait tous qui sont les vrais voleurs  ::mrgreen::

----------


## zaventem

> Quant  a, pourquoi ne pas aussi condamner Google qui permet de trouver de la musique  , des films sur le net?


Bien sur... ::roll:: 

Comparer un moteur de recherche qui indexe l'ensemble des pages disponibles et donc effectivement pour une part marginale (sur l'ensemble du contenu index, cela s'entend) des fichiers soumis au paiement de droits et un moteur qui n'a pour but *que* la mise  disposition de ces mmes fichiers... Je suis par ailleurs convaincu (mme si je n'en ai pas la preuve formelle) que Google se fera une joie de supprimer de sa liste les liens incrimins pour peu qu'on lui demande avec un peu d'instance.

Par ailleurs, Google a dj t condamn pour avoir exploiter du contenu non libre sans en avoir eu l'autorisation, cela a fait moins de remou dans la communaut. 

Google vs diteurs belges : Verdict ? 
Belgique: la SAJ sexprime sur le procs contre Google

----------


## Marco46

> Bien sur...
> 
> Comparer un moteur de recherche qui indexe l'ensemble des pages disponibles et donc effectivement pour une part marginale (sur l'ensemble du contenu index, cela s'entend) *des fichiers soumis au paiement de droits et un moteur qui n'a pour but que la mise  disposition de ces mmes fichiers...* Je suis par ailleurs convaincu (mme si je n'en ai pas la preuve formelle) que Google se fera une joie de supprimer de sa liste les liens incrimins pour peu qu'on lui demande avec un peu d'instance.
> 
> Par ailleurs, Google a dj t condamn pour avoir exploiter du contenu non libre sans en avoir eu l'autorisation, cela a fait moins de remou dans la communaut. 
> 
> Google vs diteurs belges : Verdict ? 
> Belgique: la SAJ sexprime sur le procs contre Google


Les protocoles P2P sont fait pour changer des fichiers. Point.

C'est ce que n'ont pas voulu voir les juges Sudois et qui a pourtant t largement dmontr au cours du procs.

Si on suivait votre logique il faudrait aussi interdire FTP, MIME, etc ...

C'est juste idiot.

----------


## Immobilis

P2P c'est bien c'est juste cet usage dtourn qui est condamnable.
Une bonne ide serait que les propritaires d'oeuvres protges diffusent sur ces canaux des fichiers de bonne qualit, marqus pour les certifier.
On pourrait les tlcharger sur des serveurs agrs sur lesquels on ouvrirait un compte. Plusieurs modes de rmunration:
par lots de fichiers  un tarif dgressifpar tlchargement illimit contre forfait.Ainsi tout le monde serait content. On ne risquerait pas d'avoir de virus. Les auteurs/diteurs seraient rmunrs. La qualit au rendez-vous. La "culture" diffuse auprs du plus grand nombre.

----------


## zaventem

> Les protocoles P2P sont fait pour changer des fichiers. Point.
> 
> C'est ce que n'ont pas voulu voir les juges Sudois et qui a pourtant t largement dmontr au cours du procs.
> 
> Si on suivait votre logique il faudrait aussi interdire FTP, MIME, etc ...
> 
> C'est juste idiot.


J'attendais ce genre de remarque. 

Peux-tu me dire o ai-je parl du P2P?
Nulle part? Merci c'est ce que je pensais....

Et peux-tu me montrer o le jugement condamne le P2P?
Non? Tu ne trouve pas? C'est normal.

Ils ont jou, ils ont perdus.

En mettant  disposition des des contrefaons, ils s'en sont rendu complices. Qu'on ne vienne pas me dire qu'ils ne savaient pas ce qu'ils faisaient. 

A force de vouloir tout mlanger pour tenter de diluer les responsabilits, on va finir par prendre des mesures radicales et pourquoi pas trs fortement limiter ce qui permet l'change de fichiers. 

Ce n'est pas parce qu'une voiture permet de transporter plein d'objet de manire tout  fait lgale que cela m'autorise  transporter 10kg d'hrone.

----------


## Immobilis

> Ce n'est pas parce qu'une voiture permet de transporter plein d'objet de manire tout  fait lgale que cela m'autorise  transporter 10kg d'hrone.


+1  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Marco46

@zaventem
Mais justement bordel de bougre de bourricot ils ne transportent rien du tout d'illgal !

Ils mettent en relation des utilisateurs sur la base d'un moteur de recherche, comme Google.

Ils ne sont pas responsable de l'utilisation qui est faite de leur outil, exactement comme ton fabricant de voiture n'est pas responsable des 10Kg de coke dans le coffre.

@Immobilis



> Une bonne ide serait que les propritaires d'oeuvres protges diffusent sur ces canaux des fichiers de bonne qualit, marqus pour les certifier.
> On pourrait les tlcharger sur des serveurs agrs sur lesquels on ouvrirait un compte. Plusieurs modes de rmunration:
> 
>    1. par lots de fichiers  un tarif dgressif
>    2. par tlchargement illimit contre forfait.
> 
> Ainsi tout le monde serait content. On ne risquerait pas d'avoir de virus. Les auteurs/diteurs seraient rmunrs. La qualit au rendez-vous. La "culture" diffuse auprs du plus grand nombre.


Et ben voil ...

Pour la premire fois je suis presque d'accord avec toi, presque puisque je rajouterais 2 conditions :

1/ Formats ouverts et manipulables.
2/ Tarif honnte.

En d'autres termes, une offre lgale digne de ce nom.

Ceci dit, ces types sont en bonne place dans mon Grand Livre des Rancunes, et a m'arracherait les yeux de leur donner un demi-cents d'euro.

----------


## Marco46

> J'attendais ce genre de remarque. 
> 
> Peux-tu me dire o ai-je parl du P2P?
> Nulle part? Merci c'est ce que je pensais....
> 
> Et peux-tu me montrer o le jugement condamne le P2P?
> Non? Tu ne trouve pas? C'est normal.
> 
> Ils ont jou, ils ont perdus.
> ...


Bravo, tu viens de dire que tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles.

TPB mets  disposition des fichiers qui permets aux utilisateurs d'effectuer un change de P2P.

Jamais, absolument jamais ils n'hbergent une uvre quelle qu'elle soit.

Si tu me dis que tu ne parlais pas de P2P et bien dsol mais alors tu parlais de quoi ? Du Torrent c'est du P2P mon p'tit pote.

Le jugement condamne le P2P dans la mesure o il ne fait pas cette distinction technique pourtant fondamentale.

Il n'y a aucune diffrence de fond entre le fonctionnement de TBP et celui de Google. 

*Ils indexent des liens.*

----------


## zaventem

> Bravo, tu viens de dire que tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles.


Merci, je te retourne le compliment.




> TPB mets  disposition des fichiers qui permets aux utilisateurs d'effectuer un change de P2P.


Tu lis ce que tu cris? Je pense que tu devrais prendre un peu de recul sur ta vision purement issue du monde informatique, il y a une vrai vie  cot  ::D: 
 Ils ont t condamns pour avoir mis _certains_ (mme dans leur cas c'tait la majorit de leur fichier) fichiers qui permets aux utilisateurs d'effectuer un change de P2P d'uvre soumise  la perception de droits. On ne leur reproche pas d'avoir diffuser les torrents de distrib linux et de l'album photo de tata.




> Jamais, absolument jamais ils n'hbergent une uvre quelle qu'elle soit.


Et? Je pense que tu fait partie des victimes de la lgende urbaine bien tablie. Ce n'est pas parce que tu n'hberges pas l'uvre que tu es ddouan de toute responsabilits. Le droit est plein de subtiles nuances. Ils sont complices dans la diffusion des contrefaons, ils jouent un rle actif, que cela te plaise ou non. 




> Si tu me dis que tu ne parlais pas de P2P et bien dsol mais alors tu parlais de quoi ? Du Torrent c'est du P2P mon p'tit pote.


Oh! du torrent c'est du P2P! a alors, je ne m'en serait pas dout...  ::aie:: 

Je rpte ( force, a finira bien par rentrer), le P2P n'a *rien*  voir dans l'histoire. Qu'ils fournissent une liste 
- de torrent, 
- de serveur FTP, 
- d'adresse postale de personne qui fournissent les fichiers,
- de cachettes o rcuprer des cls usb remplies,
- ...

a ne change rien  leur condamnation. Ils ont voulu fournir un systme qui permet de faciliter la contrefaon de manire industrielle, ils paient pour cela.

On ne parle pas ici d'une dizaine de copains qui montent leur tracker pour s'changer des fichiers (mme illgaux) entre eux mais de personnes qui ont choisi de monter leur business en exploitant le travail des autres.




> Le jugement condamne le P2P dans la mesure o il ne fait pas cette distinction technique pourtant fondamentale.


Tu ne te demandes pas plutt pourquoi tu tiens absolument  voir des distinctions qui n'ont pas lieu d'tre? Si je te fournis en connaissance de cause un objet -quel qu'il soit- avec lequel tuer ta voisine, penses-tu que la justice va faire la distinction en fonction de l'objet ou en fonction de mes intentions?




> Il n'y a aucune diffrence de fond entre le fonctionnement de TBP et celui de Google. 
> 
> *Ils indexent des liens.*


Entirement d'accord avec toi. donc si Google se fait condamner pour atteinte aux diffrents droits affrents au droit d'auteur, il n'y a pas de raison que The Pirate Bay y chappe.

----------


## Marco46

Sauf que *TBP ne sait pas si la copie est lgale ou non* puisque selon le pays la loi sur la copie prive est diffrente et qu'il n'a pas l'inventaire des objets dans les maisons des 2 personnes occups au dlit monstrueusement criminel de copier des informations ...

L est toute la subtilit de la chose ... La prsomption d'innocence c'est un p'tit peu important, et les vrais "contrefacteurs", les voleurs comme vous dites par erreur, sont les gens qui changent concrtement le fichier, pas l'intermdiaire.

Bordel mais c'est dingue quand mme ! Mets de ct l'aspect visiblement affectif dans ton raisonnement, comme un vrai juge doit le faire :
Un type photocopie un livre qu'il envoie par la poste et tu voudrais accuser la poste de dlivrer le courrier ??? Ou le fabricant de photocopieuse ???

O on va avec des raisonnements pareils ?!?

Tu fais un procs d'intention qui n'a pas lieu d'tre. Alors certes, le nom du site annonce clairement la couleur, c'est un pied de nez aux racketteurs industriels, mais dans un tribunal, il n'y a que les faits qui comptent, pas les procs d'intentions.




> Tu lis ce que tu cris? Je pense que tu devrais prendre un peu de recul sur ta vision purement issue du monde informatique, il y a une vrai vie  cot
> Ils ont t condamns pour avoir mis certains (mme dans leur cas c'tait la majorit de leur fichier) fichiers qui permets aux utilisateurs d'effectuer un change de P2P d'uvre soumise  la perception de droits. On ne leur reproche pas d'avoir diffuser les torrents de distrib linux et de l'album photo de tata.


Mais justement c'est prcisment ce qui est absurde.

On ne condamne pas Renault parce que la R21 du coin a servi de voiture blier pour dfoncer un distributeur ou la Poste parce qu'elle dlivre du courrier contenant des contrefaons.

On ne condamne pas eBay parce qu'il y a eu vente d'un objet vol.

Et comme je te le dis 1 paragraphe plus haut, comment TBP sait que le mec qui met et le mec qui tlcharge ne rentrent pas dans le cadre de la copie prive ?

Ils ne peuvent pas, tout comme Renault, la Poste ou eBay dans mes exemples.




> Oh! du torrent c'est du P2P! a alors, je ne m'en serait pas dout...
> 
> Je rpte ( force, a finira bien par rentrer), le P2P n'a rien  voir dans l'histoire. Qu'ils fournissent une liste
> - de torrent,
> - de serveur FTP,
> - d'adresse postale de personne qui fournissent les fichiers,
> - de cachettes o rcuprer des cls usb remplies,
> - ...
> 
> a ne change rien  leur condamnation. Ils ont voulu fournir un systme qui permet de faciliter la contrefaon de manire industrielle, ils paient pour cela.


Je vais me rpter galement, un fichier est un fichier. Son contenu ne suffit pas  dfinir la lgalit de l'acte de copie. Il dpend des personnes qui changent concrtement ce fichier.

C'est le mme type de problme que la maxime "la copie c'est du vol" : Vous vous focalisez sur une interprtation psychorigide du droit d'auteur au point de faire des erreurs de logique.




> Tu ne te demandes pas plutt pourquoi tu tiens absolument  voir des distinctions qui n'ont pas lieu d'tre? Si je te fournis en connaissance de cause un objet -quel qu'il soit- avec lequel tuer ta voisine, penses-tu que la justice va faire la distinction en fonction de l'objet ou en fonction de mes intentions?


*Ce n'est pas* en connaissance de cause justement, parce que *techniquement*, TBP *ne peut pas* savoir si c'est lgal ou non.

----------


## Hephaistos007

> Bordel mais c'est dingue quand mme ! Mets de ct l'aspect visiblement affectif dans ton raisonnement, comme un vrai juge doit le faire : Un type photocopie un livre qu'il envoie par la poste et tu voudrais accuser la poste de dlivrer le courrier ??? Ou le fabricant de photocopieuse ???


L'ide de prendre des mtaphores avec le monde rel est bonne, sauf que tes exemples sont (volontairement ?) incomplets et te masquent la vrit. Dans l'exemple, la poste serait l'quivalent du systme P2P [1], c-a-d un simple moyen d'acheminement. Tout le monde a bien compris que ce n'est pas le problme li au P2P, mais un problme li  TPB (qui est le titre du topic je te le rappelle). D'ailleurs, la justice a condamn les membres de TPB non ? pas le style architectural P2P. 

Alors justement, quel est la mtaphore de TPB dans ton exemple ? Et bien ce serait une autre personne qui (1) serait au courant que le march des livres photocopis est porteur et (2) dciderait de mettre en relation des types qui photocopient et des types qui cherchent des photocopies et (3) pourrait mme tirer quelques profits de cette mise en relation. 

Par ailleurs, je te signale que tous les clients P2P (Emule, Shareaza, etc.) disposent d'un moteur de recherche puissant. Alors pourquoi TPB a-t-il cr le sien ? qu'a-t-il de mieux ? Simple question d'amateur...


[1] A moins que dans ton esprit, TPB soit la mtaphore de la poste ...  :8O:

----------


## Yazoo70

> Par ailleurs, je te signale que tous les clients P2P (Emule, Shareaza, etc.) disposent d'un moteur de recherche puissant. Alors pourquoi TPB a-t-il cr le sien ? qu'a-t-il de mieux ? Simple question d'amateur...


Avec ces moteurs de recherche, on ne trouve que le contenu qui est publique je pense, loin de la qualit et de la sret de ce qu'on trouve sur un tracker.
Et Emule et Shaerazza c'est du p2p pur, TPB c'est du torrent, une autre forme de p2p.

----------


## Immobilis

> On ne condamne pas eBay parce qu'il y a eu vente d'un objet vol.


SI justement, ils ont t comdamns  tre plus attentifs au objets contrefaits vendus par leur intermdiaires!!!

----------


## zaventem

> Sauf que *TBP ne sait pas si la copie est lgale ou non* puisque selon le pays la loi sur la copie prive est diffrente et qu'il n'a pas l'inventaire des objets dans les maisons des 2 personnes occups au dlit monstrueusement criminel de copier des informations ...


Tout d'abord, ce sont des sudois comdamns par un tribunal sudois d'aprs des lois sudoises, ton _selon le pays_ n'a rien  voir ici. Il faut croire qu'en Sude, mettre intentionellement en relation des contrefacteurs et des personnes interreses par le recel de contrefaon n'est pas lgal.
(Pour ta gourvernante, un dlit criminel n'existe pas, un crime criminel oui, un dlit dlictuel aussi mais il faut choisir  ::mouarf:: )




> L est toute la subtilit de la chose ... La prsomption d'innocence c'est un p'tit peu important, et les vrais "contrefacteurs", les voleurs comme vous dites par erreur, sont les gens qui changent concrtement le fichier, pas l'intermdiaire.


C'est vraiment le genre de remarque qui m'exaspre. Sais-tu ce qu'est la prsomption d'innocence? Ce n'est pas le blanc seing que certains dfendent et qui permettrait de faire tout et n'importe quoi. Cela signifie que celui qui accuse doit apporter les preuves de ce qu'il dit. Dans ce cas, rien que le nom choisi plaide en leur dfaveur. Je serais curieux de connatre les raisons exactes pour lesquelles ils ont t condamns.
Je n'ai par ailleurs jamais appell les personnes qui s'changent les fichiers incrimins des voleurs, je pense tre assez grand  pour pouvoir apporter les nuances ncessaires  ce qui m'entoure.




> Bordel mais c'est dingue quand mme ! Mets de ct l'aspect visiblement affectif dans ton raisonnement, comme un vrai juge doit le faire :
> Un type photocopie un livre qu'il envoie par la poste et tu voudrais accuser la poste de dlivrer le courrier ??? Ou le fabricant de photocopieuse ???


Tu devrais commencer par appliquer tes propres conseils avant de les donner aux autres. Je te parie un mois de salaire qu'ils n'ont pas t accuss de contrefaon, ton argument est donc nul et non avenu.





> O on va avec des raisonnements pareils ?!?


Quels raisonnements? Je suis srieux, je ne comprend pas ce que tu veux dire.




> Tu fais un procs d'intention qui n'a pas lieu d'tre. Alors certes, le nom du site annonce clairement la couleur, c'est un pied de nez aux racketteurs industriels, mais dans un tribunal, il n'y a que les faits qui comptent, pas les procs d'intentions.


Peut-tre apprendras-tu un jour qu'exagrer chacun de tes propos te fait perdre toute crdibilit. T'a-t-on oblig de quelque manire que ce soit  acheter leurs produits?




> On ne condamne pas eBay parce qu'il y a eu vente d'un objet vol.


Peut-tre parce qu'Ebay coopre avec la justice pour permettre d'arrter le vendeur d'objet vol?




> C'est le mme type de problme que la maxime "la copie c'est du vol" : Vous vous focalisez sur une interprtation psychorigide du droit d'auteur au point de faire des erreurs de logique.


Tu es certain que ce ne serait pas toi qui tente de faire dire aux lois ce qui te convient?



Pour conclure, je vais t'avouer qu' une certaine poque j'ai t relativementr actif dans le milieu. A une poque o le P2P tait un phnomne extrmement marginal et ou les actions entreprises taient pnalement beaucoup plus risques que de laisser tourner un client torent ou de monter un tracker. J'ai toujours t conscient des risques et ce n'est certainement pas moi qui vais pleurer parce que quatre personnes ont perdu. Quand on veux s'exposer, on assume.


J'en resterai l, j'ai mieux  faire que de tenter d'expliquer quoi que ce soit  une personne obtue convaincue de dtenir la vrit seule contre toutes.

----------


## Marco46

> Tu devrais commencer par appliquer tes propres conseils avant de les donner aux autres. Je te parie un mois de salaire qu'ils n'ont pas t accuss de contrefaon, ton argument est donc nul et non avenu.


Je sais pas combien tu gagnes mais tu me les dois  ::mouarf:: 

TBP a t attaqu en justice pour dlit de contrefaon, alors qu'ils ne sont qu'intermdiaires n'ayant pas connaissance de la lgalit du contenu propos par les utilisateurs.

Si tu avais suivi le procs, tu saurais que a a t prouv par A+B devant le tribunal.




> Peut-tre apprendras-tu un jour qu'exagrer chacun de tes propos te fait perdre toute crdibilit. T'a-t-on oblig de quelque manire que ce soit  acheter leurs produits?


Avant Internet OUI.




> J'en resterai l, j'ai mieux  faire que de tenter d'expliquer quoi que ce soit  une personne obtue convaincue de dtenir la vrit seule contre toutes.


Alors que toi tu n'es pas obtus et tu ne crois pas dtenir la vrit ?

En thorie, on a nos points de vue et on essaye de les dfendre. 
La diffrence entre nous (les dfenseurs de la copie libre) et vous (les dfenseurs d'un droit d'auteur psychorigide) c'est que vous commettez des erreurs d'analyse majeures. Il ne s'agit pas de dfendre son point de vue, on est pas au stade de l'interprtation, on parle du stade de l'analyse de la situation.

Tu peux choisir de me prendre de haut, en attendant, la logique et les faits sont imparables.

Dire "la copie c'est du vol" c'est une erreur de raisonnement majeure.

Tu me dis TBP n'est pas condamn pour contrefaon. Pourtant c'est le cas, il s'agit d'un fait.

Comment continuer cette discussion dans ces conditions ?

Je ne cherche pas  te convaincre, j'cris pour les gens qui peuvent lire ce thread.

----------


## lper

> Dire "la copie c'est du vol" c'est une erreur de raisonnement majeure.


As-tu dja vu le petit film d'avertissement sur  la copie illgale des DVD de location, il est clairement comparer cela a du vol, ce n'est pas moi qui le dit, c'est une dcision de justice il me semble !

----------


## zaventem

> Je sais pas combien tu gagnes mais tu me les dois 
> 
> TBP a t attaqu en justice pour dlit de contrefaon, alors qu'ils ne sont qu'intermdiaires n'ayant pas connaissance de la lgalit du contenu propos par les utilisateurs.





> Dans ses motivations, le juge a estim que les quatre hommes ont agi ensemble dans une organisation commerciale dlictueuse, et que The Pirate Bay, en mettant en place un moteur de recherche aux fonctions avances, a aid ses utilisateurs  partager et tlcharger des contenus protgs par le droit d'auteur. S'il reconnat que les utilisateurs sont les premiers coupables des actes de contrefaon, il estime que The Pirate Bay s'est rendu _complice_ en leur fournissant des outils et en les incitant  les utiliser.


Je ne sais pas, moi ce que je lit, c'est complicit de contrefaon, pas contrefaon. C'est pour cela que j'aimerai voir une source crdible et non un entrefilet vahgue rdig par des personnes qui n'y connaissent pas grand chose. 

J'ai lu ces derniers temps assez de critiques sur les hommes politiques qui prennent des dcisions dans des domaines qu'ils ne connatreaient pas, je trouve drle de voir ces mme personnes se proclamer expert en droit.

----------


## Marco46

Aprs relecture effectivement c'est complicit (oO) mais  l'ouverture c'tait bel et bien dlit de contrefaon, simplement l'accusation a t oblige de modifier ses charges faute de preuves.

J'accepterais donc seulement la moiti de ton salaire  ::mrgreen:: 




> J'ai lu ces derniers temps assez de critiques sur les hommes politiques qui prennent des dcisions dans des domaines qu'ils ne connatreaient pas, je trouve drle de voir ces mme personnes se proclamer expert en droit.


Certes, mais nos palabres ne vont pas modifier la vie de dizaines de millions de nos concitoyens, spa la mme responsabilit du coup ...

----------


## souviron34

> J'ai lu ces derniers temps assez de critiques sur les hommes politiques qui prennent des dcisions dans des domaines qu'ils ne connatreaient pas, je trouve drle de voir ces mme personnes se proclamer expert en droit.


 ::mouarf::   ::king:: 

D'autant plus qu'en droit franais, par exemple pour un objet d'art, un antiquaire (qui n'est qu'un *intermdiaire*) peut tre condamn pour recel si il s'avre que l'objet a t vol  ::P: 

Mais en admettant mme que ce n'est pas le cas ici, qu'est-ce qui, Marco46, te permet de t'insurger contre un lment de loi *sudoise* ???

Car ici c'est bien cela qui s'applique. Rien  voir avec le droit franais...


Il peut tre totalement vraisemblabe qu'ils n'aient ni la mme notion de "prsomption d'innocence", ni la mme notion de "recel", ni la mme notion de "contrefaon", etc etc...  

C'est le droit sudois qui s'est appliqu. De quel droit peux-tu leur dire que ton droit  toi serait meilleur ???

----------


## souviron34

> On ne condamne pas eBay parce qu'il y a eu vente d'un objet vol.


 ::aie:: 

Ton exemple est particulirement mal choisi ....

Lis les sources avant d'avancer quoi que ce soit :

http://www.clubic.com/actualite-3612...ntrefacon.html




> Le gant de la recherche Google, vient  nouveau d'tre condamn par la justice franaise pour contrefaon. Dj condamn en premire instance pour avoir utilis la marque Vuitton dans ses AdWords (publicit contextuelle), Google avait fait appel. C'tait apparement une mauvaise ide, la Cour d'appel de Paris ayant aggrav le premier jugement en condamnant Google  verser, non pas 200.000 euros, mais 300.000 euros de dommages et intrts au groupe LVMH. Il s'agit de la troisime condamnation de Google pour mauvais usage des mots cls associs aux liens sponsoriss, le moteur de recherche ayant dj t condamn pour l'utilisation des marques des Htels Mridien ou du tour oprateur Bourse des vols.




http://www.zorgloob.com/2006/09/goog...tice-belge.asp




> Le tribunal de premire instance de Bruxelles a condamn le 8 septembre dernier Google  retirer sous 10 jours, soit demain, de ses sites web (en l'occurence de son cache et de Google News) tous les lments issus des sites d'information belges affilis  l'organisme Copiepresse qu'ils soient francophones ou germanophones. Pass ce delais, Google devra reverser au titre de pnalit de retard 1 million d'euro par jour. De plus, Google doit informer sur son site local (google.be) de cette codamnation sous peine de devoir payer 500 000 ? suplmentaires par jour de retard.



http://actu.abondance.com/2008/02/go...uros-pour.html




> Le moteur de recherche Google vient d'tre condamn par le Tribunal de Commerce de Paris  verser 150 000 euros au producteur (Flash Film) et au distributeur (Editions Montparnasse) du film "Le monde selon Bush" de William Karel, qui avait t disponible en tlchargement




http://www.lefigaro.fr/hightech/2009...clientele-.php





> Aprs les affaires Louis Vuitton et Bourse des Vols notamment, les liens commerciaux mettent une nouvelle fois Google  l'amende. Dans un jugement rendu le 7 janvier par le tribunal de grande instance de Paris et communiqu lundi, le moteur de recherche a en effet t condamn  payer un total de 410.000 euros aux voyagistes Terres d'aventure et Voyageurs du monde pour avoir dtourn une partie de leur clientle vers des sites concurrents.



http://actu.abondance.com/2008/04/ju...google-et.html




> Le Tribunal de Grande Instance de Lyon a rendu un jugement le 13 mars dernier dans l'affaire qui oppose Google  la socit Rentabiliweb qui reprochait au moteur de recherche d'avoir vendu des enchres sur son nom de marque. ....
> ...
> Autre affaire judiciaire aux Etats-Unis avec un jugement sur les balises meta dans le cadre d'un procs opposant les socits North American Medical Corp. et Axiom Worldwide, Inc. .....


Et il y en a des centaines....
 ::P:

----------


## Marco46

Et ben  :8O:  ...

Que de temps et d'argent gaspill pour des conneries ...

a me paraissait tellement aberrant que j'ai pas vrifi. J'aurais du.

La connerie n'a aucune limite.




> Mais en admettant mme que ce n'est pas le cas ici, qu'est-ce qui, Marco46, te permet de t'insurger contre un lment de loi sudoise ???


Euh ... 

On est encore dans un pays  peu prs libre non ? Je peux dire  peu prs ce que je veux non ?

Ceci dit, 1 an de taule pour offrir des moyens techniques permettant ventuellement  des utilisateurs d'effectuer des actes de contrefaons sans mme pouvoir le savoir (que c'est de la contrefaon), tout a au nom d'un prjudice hypothtique ... Je trouve a franchement lourd de chez lourd...

Mais la cupidit n'a pas de limite comme la connerie.

----------


## souviron34

> Et ben  ...
> 
> Que de temps et d'argent gaspill pour des conneries ...
> 
> a me paraissait tellement aberrant que j'ai pas vrifi. J'aurais du.
> 
> La connerie n'a aucune limite.


Quand finiras-tu par admettre que nous vivons dans un _tat de droit_, que d'autres pays (_ci-dessus je n'ai sorti que la Belgique et les USA, mais il y en a des dizaines_) sont comme nous, et que dans un tat de droit, _servir d'intermdiaire_ dans une transaction de biens vols ou de contrefaons _est un dlit_ ???

----------


## souviron34

et pour enfoncer le clou l j'avais cit Google, mais voici pour eBay :

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/44...-selective.htm




> Coup dur pour eBay : alors que le site vient tout juste de signer un partenariat avec ltat franais autour du statut de lentrepreneur en ligne, voil que la solution denchres en ligne est condamne pour contrefaon.
> 
> Le tribunal de commerce de paris a reconnu la solution en ligne coupable de contrefaon. Selon les juges, il a commis des fautes graves  en manquant  ses obligations de s'assurer que ses activits ne gnrent pas des actes illicites . eBay devra verser prs de 40 millions d'euros de dommages et intrts  plusieurs marques du groupe de produits de luxe LVMH. Outre la contrefaon, il a t jug queBay violait les circuits de distributions slectives de grandes marques de parfums (Kenzo, Givenchy, Dior et Guerlain). Par ailleurs, les juges ont estim queBay ne pouvait nullement sabriter derrire le statut dhbergeur, le site tant indubitablement un courtier en ligne comme un autre, soumis donc  un rgime de droit commun.

----------


## Hephaistos007

> Ceci dit, 1 an de taule pour offrir des moyens techniques permettant *ventuellement*  des utilisateurs d'effectuer des actes de contrefaons *sans mme pouvoir le savoir* (que c'est de la contrefaon), tout a au nom d'un prjudice *hypothtique* ... Je trouve a franchement lourd de chez lourd...Mais la cupidit n'a pas de limite comme la connerie.


"ventuellement", "sans mme pouvoir le savoir", "hypothtique" ... Tu pratiques vraiment la politique de l'autruche toi ! Pourquoi ont-ils appels leur site the *Pirate* Bay  ton avis ? Pour des gens qui sont censs ne pas connatre ce qui est chang par leur biais, c'est un drle de nom. Allons, allons, un peu d'honntet.

----------


## Astraya

@souviron
Selon google c'tait 2 000 000 par jour.
http://www.fluctuat.net/blog/IMG/goo...26-09-2006.jpg

Mais je pense que Ebay a le mme problme ( dans l'esprit ) que le P2P. The Pirate Bay serais disons un site ou l'on peut trouver des contrefaons. 
Le site aurais tout a fait le controle de ses liens vers les revendeurs Ebay.
Comment?
Reponse trs simple: les options de recherche.
Quand on peut filtrer les recherches en cherchant des jeux, des films... faut pas ce foutre du monde en disant qu'il ne peuvent pas verifier. Tu tape psp option de recherche jeux.... tu peut supprimer les 9/10 qui sont sous droit d'auteur et idem pour les films.
(Surtout que les jeux gratuits sont pour la plupart dispo en direct download...)

----------


## Marco46

> "ventuellement", "sans mme pouvoir le savoir", "hypothtique" ... Tu pratiques vraiment la politique de l'autruche toi ! Pourquoi ont-ils appels leur site the *Pirate* Bay  ton avis ? Pour des gens qui sont censs ne pas connatre ce qui est chang par leur biais, c'est un drle de nom. Allons, allons, un peu d'honntet.


Parce que *techniquement* c'est le cas.

----------


## Marco46

> Quand finiras-tu par admettre que nous vivons dans un _tat de droit_, que d'autres pays (_ci-dessus je n'ai sorti que la Belgique et les USA, mais il y en a des dizaines_) sont comme nous, et que dans un tat de droit, _servir d'intermdiaire_ dans une transaction de biens vols ou de contrefaons _est un dlit_ ???


Quand ils admettront que l'volution technologique impose de revoir les concepts qui ont motiv ces lois, et quand ils admettront que se servir de la loi pour maintenir sclros un march c'est mal.

----------


## Astraya

> quand ils admettront que se servir de la loi pour maintenir sclros un march c'est mal.


sclros : Fig dans une attitude qui interdit toute volution.

En quoi l'autorisation d'change gratuit de document soumis ferais voluer le march actuelle? 
Les lois peuvent tre mal faite, mais il ne faut pas tre maniqueun. Dire oui quand elle dit non ou non quand elle dit oui. Il faut rflchir plus profondement et ce rendre compte de ce que fait subir les sites comme PirateBay a des entreprises qui vendent des produit et qui les trouvent gratuitement sur le net avec les tracker piratebay.org par exemple....
Un dlit est un dlit et doit te puni, c'est comme que sa marche, on a des droits ( obtenir des logiciels ) et des devoirs ( ne pas voler ).

----------


## Marco46

a interdit pas de penser.




> En quoi l'autorisation d'change gratuit de document soumis ferais voluer le march actuelle?


En quoi l'interdiction d'change gratuit de document, et la traque, que dis-je le pogrom contre les internautes, ferait voluer le march actuel ?

Commenons par prouver que le tlchargement est nfaste aux artistes, aprs on pourra envisager de revoir les modles de rmunration et ventuellement peut tre *aprs* de punir les gens.

Mais l on part directement sur de la rpression  tout crin, quitte  bafouer les liberts individuelles et les fondements de notre dmocratie. C'est du pur dlire.

EDIT :




> sclros : Fig dans une attitude qui interdit toute volution.


Notez chers lecteurs  quel point le mot est choisi pile poil comme il faut bien pour dcrire la situation du bouzin ...

----------


## Astraya

> Mais l on part directement sur de la rpression  tout crin, quitte  bafouer les liberts individuelles et les fondements de notre dmocratie. C'est du pur dlire.


On n'a jamais eut l'autorisation de voler dans n'importe qu'elle type de gouvernement... et ceci depuis des sicles.

----------


## zaventem

> En quoi l'interdiction d'change gratuit de document, et la traque, que dis-je le pogrom contre les internautes, ferait voluer le march actuel


Franchement, tu me fais peur 
* soit tu emploies des mots dont tu ne connais pas la signification et alors ne t'tonnes pas d'tre pris pour un rigolo sans intrt,
* soit tu es adepte des amalgames nausabond et tu es sans intrts.

Je t'invite donc  te documenter sur la ralit des pogroms , tiens pour t'aider a avoir un premier aperu Pogrom.


Et entre nous,  part te plaindre ici que les mchants tortionnaires de l'industrie artistique ne font que perscuter les gentils petits internautes qui luttent pour faire voluer la socit vers le nirvana, tu fais quoi pour faire changer les choses?

----------


## Marco46

> On n'a jamais eut l'autorisation de voler dans n'importe qu'elle type de gouvernement... et ceci depuis des sicles.


La copie n'est pas du vol. Je sais que c'est dur de comprendre a mais peut tre qu'en faisant un dessin tu arriveras mieux  imaginer le principe ...

EDIT : Correction aprs relecture, trop agressif. J'ai failli gagner un point Godwin par mgarde je vais pas me prendre un modo sur la tte en +  ::aie::

----------


## Marco46

> Franchement, tu me fais peur 
> * soit tu emploies des mots dont tu ne connais pas la signification et alors ne t'tonnes pas d'tre pris pour un rigolo sans intrt,
> * soit tu es adepte des amalgames nausabond et tu es sans intrts.
> 
> Je t'invite donc  te documenter sur la ralit des pogroms , tiens pour t'aider a avoir un premier aperu Pogrom.
> 
> 
> Et entre nous,  part te plaindre ici que les mchants tortionnaires de l'industrie artistique ne font que perscuter les gentils petits internautes qui luttent pour faire voluer la socit vers le nirvana, tu fais quoi pour faire changer les choses?


Yes, j'avais vrifi la dfinition avant de poster. C'tait de l'humour. Noir certes mais de l'humour quand mme. Une sorte d'image quoi. La prochaine fois je mettrais 25 smileys pour tre mieux compris !  :;): 

[EDIT] : Ceci dit ta rponse est un bon moyen d'viter cette question centrale : 

Le P2P est-il nfaste pour les crateurs/artistes ? 

Si le bien tre de ces personnes tait rellement la problmatique de nos chers gouvernants, il est vident que cette question serait pose en premier. Non ?
[/EDIT]

Sinon qu'est ce que je fais ? Bah pas plus que toi, je donne mon point de vue sur ce fil depuis quelques jours parce que ce sujet en vaut la peine. Surtout ici.

----------


## zaventem

> Yes, j'avais vrifi la dfinition avant de poster. C'tait de l'humour. Noir certes mais de l'humour quand mme. Une sorte d'image quoi. La prochaine fois je mettrais 25 smileys pour tre mieux compris !


Tu persites et signes,  ce que je vois. 
Au vu de ta logorrhe, j'aurais pourtant du m'en douter; je tenterai d'tre plus perspicace la prochaine fois.

Ceci tant dit et puisque ce forum le permet, je vais liminer le bruit inutile. 

*PLONK*

----------


## Lyche

Copier un logiciel (ou tout autre chose, c'est quand mme plus dur pour une voiture  ::aie:: ) n'est pas illgal en soit.. Mais distribuer cette copie  d'autres personnes, c'est de la contrefaon, du faux et usage de faux..

----------


## SirDarken

Oui copier et distribuer est illgal, gratutiement ou non.
L dessus je suis d'accord, et pour PirateBay et bien malheureusement si un juge estiment leur culpabilit ce n'est pas  nous d'en dbattre mais  des avocats ect.

Il reste cependant un bmol en France, le droit  la copie priv, copie dstin au cercle familliale, hors problme avec Internet le cercle s'tend (oui c'est de la mauvaise foi, mais c'est quand mme le cas).

Solution on rvoque le droit  la copie priv et donc la taxe SACEM.

Aprs vous me diriez oui mais il faut l'oeuvre d'origine pour faire une copie, certe mais encore une fois avec un peu de mauvaise foi la destruction de l'original peut vite tre justifi, et je pense pas que ca annule les droits  la copie priv.

Pour moi le gros soucis est l drive avec la taxe SACEM, les gens cesont dit, d'accord pour mes photos je paye les diteurs alors paf je tlcharge sans vergogne, mme si la taxe est cens tre pour le droit  la copie priv, elle  tait prise en compte comme la taxe pour pirater (et des deux cots d'ailleurs car l'organise fixant sont pris on compt les copies illicites).

----------


## kuranes

> Aprs vous me diriez oui mais il faut l'oeuvre d'origine pour faire une copie, certe mais encore une fois avec un peu de mauvaise foi la destruction de l'original peut vite tre justifi, et je pense pas que ca annule les droits  la copie priv.


Il me semble que si... Qu'il faut avoir l'original pour bnficier de la copie prive... si on perd l'original on perd le droit en mme temps  la copie prive du dit original.

----------


## saad.hessane

Oui, sauf que l on ne vole pas. Il y a l contrefaon. Personne ne vole  l'talage, rien n'est vol d'ailleurs, et le vole est mauvais. Mais la contrefaon est une chose totalement autre.
Le problme vient essentiellement du fait que l'offre lgale est trop faible. Les majors aiment vendre des supports physiques. Sauf que moi je ne vois pas comment je vais faire pour couter ma super chanson que je viens d'avoir en tte un dimanche  minuit. En plus je prfre avoir des tonnes de MP3 et de avi  class dans des dossier sur mon disque dur au lieu de me retrouver avec des tonnes de single et de dvd originaux dans mon placard.
Le problme vient surtout d'un modle qui est ancien et dpasser, et ceux qui cre des contenu ne veulent pas s'adapter.
Dans pas longtemps nous verrons des logiciels d'change chiffr, des tlchargements direct chiffrs aussi, et l HADOPI ou pas, personne ne sera ni avec qui mon logiciel communique, ni ce que je communique.
Vive la libert, vive internet, vive la technologie.

----------


## sovitec

> Il me semble que si... Qu'il faut avoir l'original pour bnficier de la copie prive... si on perd l'original on perd le droit en mme temps  la copie prive du dit original.


Perdu, il n'est pas ncessaire de possder l'original pour pouvoir conserver la copie. A l'origine la loi a t faite pour rmunrer les auteurs des uvres diffuses  la radio ou  la tlvision (en imposant une taxe sur les cassettes audio et vido en compensation du droit  la copi prive), difficile de conserver l'original dans ce genre de situation. La loi stipule simplement que la copie doit tre faite  partir d'une source qui permet de la diffuser vers toi, cela peut tre la tlvision, la radio (mme internet), un DVD lou au vido club, un CD emprunt  la mdiathque, un CD achet par un "membre du cercle familial"...

----------


## Floral

Il y a quand mme quelque chose qui me drange un petit peu dans le terme de "contrefaon", mme si la loi considre contrefait un logiciel qui a t illgalement distribu.

En fait, dans mon esprit, la contrefaon c'est par exemple, prendre une bouteille vide de Chanel n5, la remplir d'huile de friture (ou de moteur) usage, et une dcoction de pquerette pour pas que a ne se voit (sente!) pas trop.

En matire de logiciel ou plus gnralement de donnes numriques, il s'agit de copie pure et simple, et non pas quelque chose qu'on nous distribuerait en le faisant passer pour ce qu'il n'est pas. En outre je trouve que ce terme est en contradiction avec le terme de "vol", puisque par essence quelque chose qui est contrefait ne peut pas tre vol au crateur original.

Pour en revenir au sujet, trs franchement, je ne me sens pas touch vu que je ne me suis jamais servi de TPB, simplement amus par la dsinvolture (voire mme la mauvaise foi) assume des fondateurs.
Et puis se faire appeler "The Pirate Bay" c'est un peu tendre le bton pour se faire battre, non?

Et quand bien mme ils ne distribuent pas eux mme des fichiers illgaux, il me semble qu'ils modreraient leur site pour viter que celui-ci ne contienne des liens vers les-dits fichiers, alors oui, ils sont responsables,  mes yeux. Maintenant n'tant pas sudois et encore moins juriste, je n'ai pas les connaissances qu'il faut pour juger de la conclusion du procs.

Je n'tendrai pas ma rflexion pour savoir si le tlchargement illgal nuit ou non a ceux qui en sont la cible.

----------


## Lyche

un petit lien trouv sur wikipdia, sympatique je trouve

contrefaon

----------


## Immobilis

> Il y a quand mme quelque chose qui me drange un petit peu dans le terme de "contrefaon", ... En matire de logiciel ou plus gnralement de donnes numriques, il s'agit de copie pure et simple, et non pas quelque chose qu'on nous distribuerait en le faisant passer pour ce qu'il n'est pas.


Bah si, on essaye de nous faire croire que c'est gratuit alors qu'en fait... ben non...



> un petit lien trouv sur wikipdia, sympatique je trouve
> 
> contrefaon


Ici plutt: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contrefa%C3%A7on. J'imagine que c'tait exprs.

----------


## pi-2r

bonjour,

voil quelques liens ( pour les plus curieux ) concernant "l'affaire" de pirate bay:
-http://money.cnn.com/news/newsfeeds/...d_to_jail.html
-http://torrentfreak.com/hackers-go-a...igator-090327/
-http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/04...sm_pirate_bay/

----------


## om

> *The Pirate Bay : le juge tait membre de lobbys du droit d'auteur !* 
> Le procs de The Pirate Bay n'en finit pas de connatre des rebondissements, mais celui-ci est grave. Selon des mdias sudois, le juge qui a condamn les administrateurs de The Pirate Bay  un an d'emprisonnement est lui-mme membre d'organisations de protection du droit d'auteur au ct des plaignants, et serait donc en flagrant dlit de conflit d'intrts. L'annulation du jugement est une possibilit.
> 
> The Pirate Bay, Justice  Mise  jour 11h38 : Peter Althin, l'avocat du porte-parole de The Pirate Bay Peter Sunde, a annonc qu'il demandait la rvision du procs aprs ces rvlations.
> 
> C'est une vritable bombe qu'a lch la radio sudoise Sveriges Radio. Le juge Tomas Norstrm, qui a prononc une peine d'un an d'emprisonnement  l'encontre des quatre administrateurs de The Pirate Bay,  l'issue d'un procs qui semblait avoir t largement domin par les arguments de la dfense, est galement membre de certaines organisations de protection des droits d'auteur o sigent nombre des ayants droit qui ont poursuivi le site de liens BitTorrent !
> 
> Le juge est notamment membre du Svenska freningen fr upphovsrtt (Association Sudoise du Droit d'Auteur), aux cts des avocats de l'accusation Henrik Pontn, Peter Danowsky et Monique Wadsted, qui ont reprsent les industries du disque et du cinma pendant tout le procs.
> 
> ...

----------


## Yazoo70

> The Pirate Bay : le juge tait membre de lobbys du droit d'auteur !


Ben tien... -_-'

----------


## el_slapper

Ca, c'est le coup de Trafalgar total. Ils sont pas encore en tle, finalement...

----------


## Floral

> Bah si, on essaye de nous faire croire que c'est gratuit alors qu'en fait... ben non...


Oui oui, c'est certain, mais en terme de fonctionnalit, le logiciel reste identique.
Avec un certain humour (et au del du second degr), j'extrapolerai en disant qu'OpenOffice est une contrefaon de Microsoft Office, puisque les deux font la mme chose  quelques diffrences prs.

----------


## om

Je complte par l'article dans Le Monde : 




> *La condamnation des fondateurs de Pirate Bay pourrait tre annule*
> Les quatre responsables de Pirate Bay, condamns  un an de prison ferme, le 17 avril, pourraient voir leur sentence annule : le juge sudois qui les a condamn a t accus, jeudi 23 avril, de conflits d'intrt en faveur de l'industrie du disque et du cinma.
> NOUVEAU ! Un sujet vous passionne ? Publiez votre chronique sur Le Monde.fr
> Abonnez-vous au Monde.fr : 6 par mois + 30 jours offerts
> Sur le mme sujet
> Les fondateurs de The Pirate Bay, l'un des plus importants sites de tlchargement, ont t condamns  un an de prison ferme et  plus de 3 millions d'euros de dommages et intrts par le tribunal de Stockholm. Ils ont annonc qu'ils feraient appel.
> Les faits Condamnation de Pirate Bay : la riposte des hackers
> Gottfrid Svartholm Warg et Peter Sunde, fondateurs du site The Pirate Bay, jeudi 16 avril.
> 
> ...


Source

----------


## Acropole

Je note quand mme qu'appeler leur site "the pirate bay" signifie beaucoup concernant leurs intentions. Qu'ils ne soient qu'un mayon de la chaine ne change rien. Mme si la condamnation est plutot lourde et que, vu le lien entre le juge et les majors, a ressemble  un combat de voleurs contre des fraudeurs...
Faut vraiment que je m'achte une le dserte au milieu du pacifique.

----------


## Yazoo70

> Faut vraiment que je m'achte une le dserte au milieu du pacifique.


Ouai mais avec un acces internet quand mme !

----------


## SirDarken

J'avoue que le nom de Pirate, est plutot mal choisi, mais est-ce vraiment leur idologies  la base ? ( promouvoir l'illgal j'entend).

Il porterai le nom Sun Bay et ferai la mme chose, est-ce qu'on leur saccorderaient plus de crdits ? j'en doute fortement, seulement on trouve toujours des raisons/justifications l ou on peut (de chaque cot hein c'est de bonne guerre).

Pirate c'est aussi une notion de libert, c'est n'est pas forcment des mchants, il me semble mme qu'historiquement parlant des bonnes gens hauts placs avaient requis le service des pirates.
Pour moi le pirate c'est un peu comme un mercenaire il va l ou il rcupre le plus, et d'un cot leur nom est bien choisi quel meilleur moyen pour rcuprer des films/autres si ce n'est qu'en fournissant un moteur de recherche pour cela.

En soit je trouve mme cela marrant, vu l'ingniosit de l'ide.

Pour en revenir au sujet je trouve quand mme fumeux, et mme trs fumeux le coup du juge, il aurai du ne serai-ce que par acquis de conscience, ou professionalisme laiss l'affaire  un confrre.
D'ailleurs pour preuve de sa non-impartialit, le fait justement d'avoir juger l'affaire tout sachant qu'on aller faire le lien avec ses attachements.

C'est presque si il diner tous les soirs avec les avocats des attaquants, le comble.

Tiens vais faire juge moi, si un jour on m'embte ma femme, je vous jure que je serai impartial.

----------


## Jidefix

Tu vas essayer de nous faire croire qu'ils ignoraient que leur site servait de base de tlchargement illgal? C'est juste indfendable comme point de vue...

D'un point de vue lgal il n'y a pas photo:

- ils servent d'annuaire de fichiers illgaux
- ils le savent (ils ont reu des milliers de plaintes avant ce procs)
- ils n'ont rien fait pour empcher a...

Autant j'aime bien ce site, je m'en suis pas mal servi et a m'emmerderait qu'il coule, autant il faut arrter l'hypocrisie: d'un point de vue lgal ils sont coupables sans le moindre doute possible, s'ils s'en sortent c'est sur une erreur de procdure!

----------


## SirDarken

Je dit juste que le nom ne justifie pas ce qu'ils faisaient, d'ou la part du message ou je dit qu'on ne leur accorderaient pas plus de crdits si ils s'appelaient Sun Bay.

En faite je mefie toujours du nom d'une entit vi  vis de ses actes (cf le Corbeau est un informaticien, mais en faite c'est pas son mtier).

Aprs j'embarquai seulement vers ma vision des pirates, car je trouve amusant  souhait ce terme vis  vis d'Internet.

Ensuite Jidefix je me permet quand mme de te montrer que le juge  autant de mauvaise foi que les accuss.
Comme on dit la nuit tous les chats sont gris.

----------


## GoustiFruit

> On leur reproche quoi au fait??
> Parceque si ils n'ont fait que le site et qu'ils n'ont pas mis de contenu  dispo, je vois pas bien ce qu'ils leurs reprochent  oO ...


On leur reproche de faire ce que n'importe quel site de recherche fait (Google).

----------


## GoustiFruit

> Tu vas essayer de nous faire croire qu'ils ignoraient que leur site servait de base de tlchargement illgal? C'est juste indfendable comme point de vue...
> 
> D'un point de vue lgal il n'y a pas photo:
> 
> - ils servent d'annuaire de fichiers illgaux
> - ils le savent (ils ont reu des milliers de plaintes avant ce procs)
> - ils n'ont rien fait pour empcher a...
> 
> Autant j'aime bien ce site, je m'en suis pas mal servi et a m'emmerderait qu'il coule, autant il faut arrter l'hypocrisie: d'un point de vue lgal ils sont coupables sans le moindre doute possible, s'ils s'en sortent c'est sur une erreur de procdure!


Je reois tous les ans l'annuaire tlphonique - les Pages Blanches - elles contiennent entre-autres des numros de tlphones de pdophiles, d'assassins, de violeurs, de voleurs, etc., d'un point de vu lgal il n'y a rien  redire. C'est pas Internet qui est plein de pdophiles, assassins, violeurs, voleurs, etc., c'est le monde rel.

----------


## Yazoo70

> Tu vas essayer de nous faire croire qu'ils ignoraient que leur site servait de base de tlchargement illgal? C'est juste indfendable comme point de vue...
> 
> D'un point de vue lgal il n'y a pas photo:
> 
> - ils servent d'annuaire de fichiers illgaux
> - ils le savent (ils ont reu des milliers de plaintes avant ce procs)
> - ils n'ont rien fait pour empcher a...
> 
> Autant j'aime bien ce site, je m'en suis pas mal servi et a m'emmerderait qu'il coule, autant il faut arrter l'hypocrisie: d'un point de vue lgal ils sont coupables sans le moindre doute possible, s'ils s'en sortent c'est sur une erreur de procdure!


Je suis pas vraiment d'accord.
Si un artiste mconnu veut uploader sa musique pour se faire connatre sur un rseau p2p et qu'il met son torrent sur TPB, la ya pas de problme.
Mais pour vrifier qu'au milieu de ses 10 morceaux, yen a pas un qui ne lui appartient pas, il faudrait qu'ils payent des gens pour vrifier le contenu de tous les fichiers qui sont uploads en permanence...
C'est irralisable donc pour moi c'est pas  eux qu'incombe la responsabilit de ce qui circule sur le rseau p2p.

----------


## Jidefix

Je rponds en vrac vous m'excuserez:
je suis d'accord que le juge n'est pas honnte, mais il ne s'agit pas ici de juger le juge, mais ses arguments. Deux maux ne font pas un bien. Il est bien vident qu'un tel procs n'a aucune lgitimit, mais encore une fois la faute est sur la procdure, pas sur le fond.

Pour l'annuaire des pages blanches, le cas est trs diffrent: tu ne peux pas savoir qui est un pdophile/dealer/assassin rien qu'en le parcourant et de toute faon appeler un pdophile n'est pas illgal. Ce n'est pas le cas de TPB: si tu vois Warcraft 3 a tlcharger, tu sais trs bien que ce sera illgal. Si le fichier ne s'appelle pas Warcraft 3, le cas est plus compliqu puisqu'effectivement TPB n'a pas les moyens de tout vrifier.
Mais le fait est qu'ils ONT reu des plaintes, et ne peuvent donc pas plaider la bonne foi.





> Je suis pas vraiment d'accord.
> Si un artiste mconnu veut uploader sa musique pour se faire connatre sur un rseau p2p et qu'il met son torrent sur TPB, la ya pas de problme.
> Mais pour vrifier qu'au milieu de ses 10 morceaux, yen a pas un qui ne lui appartient pas, il faudrait qu'ils payent des gens pour vrifier le contenu de tous les fichiers qui sont uploads en permanence...
> C'est irralisable donc pour moi c'est pas  eux qu'incombe la responsabilit de ce qui circule sur le rseau p2p.


Ce n'est pas  eux de surveiller, mais ils doivent ragir quand on leur signale qu'ils fournissent un accs  des fichiers illgaux, au mme titre qu'un journal autorisant les commentaires a le devoir de supprimer les commentaires incitant  la haine raciale etc.
C'est a le problme: ils payent surtout les annes passes  narguer les ayant-droits.

A noter que je suis pas du tout sur que lgalement on puisse les comparer  un journal, mais d'un point de vue moral je trouve que a devrait tre le cas (mais a ce n'est que mon point de vue).

Je ritre donc ce que j'ai dit plus haut: oui ils ont fourni l'accs  des fichiers illgaux, ils le savaient, on (les ayants-droits) les avait prvenus et leur avait donn une liste non exhaustive, et ils n'ont rien fait.
Donc s'ils s'en sortent, ce sera sur une faute de procdure, mais il faut arrter de dire qu'ils sont de bonne foi que le piratage n'tait pas leur activit principale (je serais curieux d'avoir le ratio des fichiers lgaux par rapport au total de fichiers disponibles soit dit en passant)

----------


## Marco46

Non s'ils s'en sortent c'est que le juge aura appliqu la loi europenne en la matire, c'est  dire la directive 2000/31/CE (ici) qui dit qu'un intermdiaire technique ne peut pas tre condamn pour contrefaon si les 3 critres suivants sont respects :

1. Ne pas tre  l'origine de la transmission.
2. Ne pas tre le destinataire de la transmission.
3. Ne pas modifier les informations faisant l'objet de la transmission.

Ils ont dmontr qu'ils remplissaient les critres pendant le procs, ils doivent donc tre innocents.

Tout ceci n'est que la procdure procdurire mais pour rpondre  Jidefix :




> Pour l'annuaire des pages blanches, le cas est trs diffrent: tu ne peux pas savoir qui est un pdophile/dealer/assassin rien qu'en le parcourant et de toute faon appeler un pdophile n'est pas illgal. Ce n'est pas le cas de TPB: si tu vois Warcraft 3 a tlcharger, tu sais trs bien que ce sera illgal. Si le fichier ne s'appelle pas Warcraft 3, le cas est plus compliqu puisqu'effectivement TPB n'a pas les moyens de tout vrifier.
> Mais le fait est qu'ils ONT reu des plaintes, et ne peuvent donc pas plaider la bonne foi.


Depuis quand un nom de fichier identifie avec certitude un contenu ? On parle de mettre des gens en prison l, il faut tre certain de ce que l'on fait !

Le fait de copier n'est pas illgal. Copier dans le cadre de la copie prive est lgal bien que cela varie de lgislation en lgislation. Tout dpend du contexte et des personnes en cause (uploader et downloader).
Ils ont reu des plaintes ? Mais bases sur quoi ? Sur l'espionnage du rseau sans autorisation d'un juge ?

On voit vite que lutter contre ce genre de pratiques n'est pas possible, inutile et inefficace. Vouloir lutter contre ces pratiques conduit inexorablement vers la perte du contrle administrateur de son PC personnel et le contrle des tuyaux. Se sont les 2 seuls moyens d'arriver  contrler correctement la copie et ce n'est rien d'autre que du totalitarisme.

----------


## Yazoo70

> Ce n'est pas le cas de TPB: si tu vois Warcraft 3 a tlcharger, tu sais trs bien que ce sera illgal. Si le fichier ne s'appelle pas Warcraft 3, le cas est plus compliqu puisqu'effectivement TPB n'a pas les moyens de tout vrifier.


Mauvais exemple, j'ai tlcharg warcraft 3 en p2p rcemment pour rcuprer la version anglaise du jeu (et aussi parceque j'ai laiss mon CD de frozen throne dans un pc parti au SAV pour un change donc que je ne reverrais jamais. Mais a c'est une autre histoire!) mais j'ai mon battle chest chez moi avec mes cls et mon ticket de caisse donc ce que j'ai fait est totalement lgal (On peut ajouter que Mr Hadopi considererais ca comme illgal parcequ'il ne sait pas de quoi il retourne et il faudrait que j'apporte la preuve que ce que j'ai fait est lgal -_-').
Mais bon je comprends ou tu veux en venir.
Le fait est qu'ils sont conscients du fait qu'il y a des fichiers illgaux qui circulent, a ils ne peuvent pas le nier.
Le problme c'est qu'ils ne peuvent pas tout vrifier.

Mais la on est parti avec un jeu, warcraft 3
Mais si on prends un cd de musique ou un film, c'est la mme.
Si j'ai Matrix en dvd chez moi ou le dernier CD de Lorie, le tlcharger sur un rseau p2p est totalement lgal.
Si tu prends a en compte, on peut avancer que tous les fichiers disponibles en tant que tel sont lgaux, ce qui lles rends illgaux c'est l'utilisateur qui les tlcharge, et ils deviennent illgaux seulement pour cette personne.

Pour moi TPB est totalement clean...

----------


## Lyche

partir du moment ou tu partages ta copie, ce n'est plus de la copie prive, c'est du recel..
Aprs, qu'on les condamne ou non, c'est une autre histoire. Je serais plutt d'avis de les condamner  une amande pour "mise en relation de donnes  caractres frauduleuses" un titre dans ce genre, mais pas 1an de prison. Cependant, on pourrait se demander si ils n'ont pas eux mme utiliser leur site pour tlcharger illgalement, l, ils tombent sous le coup de la loi (Hadopi !!!)

----------


## Yazoo70

> partir du moment ou tu partages ta copie, ce n'est plus de la copie prive, c'est du recel..


Non dsol.
Tu bousille ton dvd de matrix, du coup tu demande a ton pote qui habite a 500km de la et qui possde galement le dvd qu'il te partage la copie qu'il en a fait sur on ordinateur.
Pour moi c'est pas du recel.
Et si t'as 15 personnes qui lui partagent pour qu'il le rcupre en 10 minutes au lieu de 2 heures, ce n'est pas plus du recel.
Et si c'en est aux yeux de la loi (ce que je ne peux affirmer ou infirmer puisque je n'ai pas de connaissances particulires dans ce domaine), a veut dire que la loi est extrmement mal faite...

----------


## Jidefix

> Si j'ai Matrix en dvd chez moi ou le dernier CD de Lorie, le tlcharger sur un rseau p2p est totalement lgal.


C'est  confirmer mais il me semble que la copie prive n'est valable que si tu as fait toi-mme la copie  partir de l'original, et que tu possdes toujours l'original.
Je ne crois pas que tu aie le droit de tlcharger des chansons que tu possdes dj sur CD ou une autre version (voire mme la mme version) d'un jeu, mme si tu as une license.




> Se sont les 2 seuls moyens d'arriver  contrler correctement la copie et ce n'est rien d'autre que du totalitarisme.


A ce niveau l on a qu' supprimer la police puisqu'ils n'arrivent pas  attraper tous les coupables, et aussi la mdecine puisque toutes les maladies sont pas soignables!
En supprimant les liens qui leurs ont t signals ils rduiraient dj trs fortement le taux de fichiers illgaux vers lesquels ils fournissent un accs, sauf qu'au lieu de faire a ils ont juste publi et moqu les rclamations qu'ils avaient reu. D'o leur mauvaise foi.




> On voit vite que lutter contre ce genre de pratiques n'est pas possible, inutile et inefficace


Inutile et inefficace si on ne s'en donne pas les moyens. Effectivement la loi ne peut rien faire qui ne soit pas totalitaire, elle fait donc implicitement confiance aux sites. Si le site lui-mme prenait en charge le filtrage des torrents posts (ce qui ne serait pas si lourd que a), on trouverait beaucoup moins de fichiers pirats et plus difficilement. Le problme du piratage (si on reconnait que c'est un problme, ce que je ne crois pas mais ce n'est pas la question), c'est qu'il est aujourd'hui  trs grande chelle.
Si 300 underground cowboys arrivent  s'changer la dernire saison de prison break avant sa sortie, a changera pas grand chose, mais si madame Michu est galement capable de le faire entre deux missions de la star ac, l a change la donne.

Mais ils n'y ont pas intrt, et nous non plus, c'est pour a que la plupart d'entre nous les soutiennent.

Je retire ce que j'ai dit sur la lgalit de leur site vu que je suis pas juriste, qu'il y a beaucoup de lois que j'ignore, et que si le sujet fait dbat, ce n'est certainement pas moi qui trouverai la solution.

N'empche que leur activit principale reste le piratage. Le reste, c'est du dtail juridique. Dire qu'ils sont innocents parce qu'ils ne savent pas ce qu'il y a sur leur site, c'est juste bisounours ou hypocrite.

----------


## Lyche

Copie Prive
Copie de sauvegarde
recel

A partir du moment ou ta copie, est utilise par d'autres, ce n'est plus de la copie prive. Que tu ai possd ou non le DVD original. Si il casse, c'est pour ta pomme, c'est l'inconvnient d'un support physique. C'est pour cela qu'il faut toujours garder ses preuves d'achat, pour ne pas avoir le "problmes" en cas de contrle.

----------


## Marco46

> En supprimant les liens qui leurs ont t signals ils rduiraient dj trs fortement le taux de fichiers illgaux vers lesquels ils fournissent un accs, sauf qu'au lieu de faire a ils ont juste publi et moqu les rclamations qu'ils avaient reu. D'o leur mauvaise foi.


Mais comment tu veux qu'ils sachent qu'un torrent pointe sur un fichier lgal ou pas ? Le fichier point n'est *jamais* lu par TBP !

Mets-toi  la place du programmeur de TBP, tu fais *comment* pour programmer la procdure de contrle ?




> N'empche que leur activit principale reste le piratage. Le reste, c'est du dtail juridique. Dire qu'ils sont innocents parce qu'ils ne savent pas ce qu'il y a sur leur site, c'est juste bisounours ou hypocrite.


Je peux pas tre d'accord avec a. Encore une fois, c'est un problme d'analyse. Leur activit principale est d'indexer *des liens*, pas des fichiers !
Ils font du Google, que tu le veuilles ou non.

Par contre au niveau de l'intention :
C'est un fait par contre que leur plateforme est massivement utilise pour "pirater", c'est un fait galement qu'ils en ont conscience et mme qu'ils ont cr leur plateforme pour a, tout le monde le sait, mais je crois que le but de tout est de provoquer un dbat sur une nouvelle technologie qui doit provoquer une modification fondamentale du droit d'auteur et de la proprit intellectuelle en gnral.

----------


## Yazoo70

> C'est  confirmer mais il me semble que la copie prive n'est valable que si tu as fait toi-mme la copie  partir de l'original, et que tu possdes toujours l'original.
> Je ne crois pas que tu aie le droit de tlcharger des chansons que tu possdes dj sur CD ou une autre version (voire mme la mme version) d'un jeu, mme si tu as une license.


Ok donc si t'as pas pay pour pouvoir faire ta copie prive ou si t'as pas les comptences de le faire, tu n'as pas le droit d'en avoir.
C'est limite quand mme je trouve...

----------


## Jidefix

Tu peux la faire faire par un ami qui ne la gardera pas, a reste dans le principe de la copie prive. En mme temps c'est un argument trs limite: si tu as les moyens de tlcharger une copie, la probabilit que tu ne puisses pas faire une copie prive est ngligeable (a veut dire que tu n'as pas de lecteur CD/DVD).
De toute faon tu dois aussi garder l'original. Si jamais tu le vends, le perds, ou le casse, tu dois aussi supprimer toutes les copies que tu en a faits.


Marco: je suis d'accord que la loi est  revoir, on en a pas mal parl sur les autres discussions, je voulais juste intervenir par rapport aux gens qui disent que TPB tait une plate-forme de tlchargement lgale dtourne par de mchants uploaders de torrent illgaux. C'est le but premier de ce site.


Au niveau de la procdure de contrle, le nom de fichier me parait un test suffisant: si tu sautes par dessus un tourniquet  la gare, tu es passible d'amende, que tu aie un ticket valide ou non. Se faire passer pour un criminel, pour moi c'est quand mme condamnable parce que gratuitement perturbateur dans un monde o on a du mal  attraper les vrais criminels.
J'ai envie de dire que rien n'oblige les gens  nommer leurs torrents "Warcraft3.torrent" (oui j'aime bien Warcraft 3) et que s'ils le font tant pis pour eux (TPB n'a aucune obligation non plus de vrifier que les liens sont lgaux si on prend le problme dans l'autre sens)

(pour l'exemple du tourniquet  la gare il existe des exceptions: lorsque le ticket ne marche pas et qu'il n'y a personne  proximit par exemple, ce qui m'arrive rgulirement depuis que la sneuf veut forcer les navigos et produit des tickets mensuels de qualit minable :p)

----------


## SirDarken

Si tu a une licence tu as le droit  ta copie priv.

Dja faut diffrencier les choses, la copie de sauvegarde t'authorise  copier la source de ce que tu a achet (vis  vis des logiciels), dans le but de conserver ton achat mme si le support est dtruit, car mme aprs destruction ta licence reste valable.

La copie priv, est un droit que l'on paye tous pour avoir le droit de copier une source lgal et de la diffus dans le cercle priv/familliale.

Rcuprer un film sur le web que tu a en DVD est donc authoris, c'est certe un peu fumeux, mais rien ne t'empche de copier directement le dvd, rien mise  part l'aspect technique donc un dans l'autre c'est pareil.

Et ce droit nous est dues car on le paye en achetant des supports de sauvegarde et de stockage.

Seulement comme l'indique le lien que tu  donner, les diteurs qui recoivent l'argent de cette taxe (SACEM) tente d'empcher le droit  cette copie, ce qui est donc un comble, mais plus encore ils prennent en compte les copies illicites pourcalculer la taxe, et donc font du recel, car si tu fait payer une chose illgal, bah c'est du recel.

Au passage cette loi est plus ou moins permisive car elle te permet de copier la tl, la radio et pourtant tu n'achte pas les films passant  la tl.
Problme c'est que ca na pas volu avec Internet, enfin il me semble pas, donc juridiquement parlant c'est dur  appliquer.
Moi je part cependant du principe que si tu a achet un support original, tu a le droit de recuprer une copie sur le net, et le tout lgalement, tu a le droit  ta copie, parcontre tu n'as pas le droit de la diffus hors de ton cercle priv.
C'est mme sur ca que fut accus et condamn le jeune de ton lien, c'est copie sont lgal, mais pas la distribution qu'il a fait avec.

Aprs voila il faut reconnaitre que nous avons  faire  des voleurs, car ils tentent d'empcher la copie qui est un droit que nous leurs payons, partant de l il est dur pour moi tout du moins d'tre attentif  leurs dolances, pour moi ils ne sont pas victimes, ils en veulent juste plus.

Edit
@Jidefix pour le fait de garder l'original, ou bien dtruire les copies si l'original est dtruit, il me semble que la rponse te fut dja donner en dbut du sujet.

----------


## Lyche

Je ne parle pas du fond de la loi qui doit certainement tre revu, mais de la forme. A l'heure actuelle, la loi ne tient pas en compte les nouvelles technologies. Elle est en retard, mais malheureusement pour nous elle fait foi.

----------


## SirDarken

Certe c'est vrai tout comme les diteurs sont en retard sur les technologies de distribution  encore vouloir nous vendre des support physiques.

Est-ce pour autant  nous de payer leurs immobilismes ?

----------


## Lyche

quel les majors soient en retard ne nous autorise pas  contourner une loi, si vielle et obsolte soit-elle. Par contre, notre devoir de citoyen, c'est d'aller voir notre dput de rgion et lui expliquer, lui parler du fond du problme. La dmocratie, c'est a aussi. C'est donnant, donnant.

----------


## Jipt

Yop !
Mes 2 cts :



> quel les majors soient en retard ne nous autorise pas  contourner une loi, si vielle et obsolte soit-elle.


Y avait pas une loi datant de Napolon qui interdisait aux femmes de porter le pantalon ? Je ne sais pas si elle a t abroge, et si oui c'est pas bien vieux...

----------


## Lyche

depuis 2007 !

----------


## alexrtz

> depuis 2007 !


Et avant 2007 les femmes n'avaient pas le droit de contourner cette loi, aussi vieille et obsolte soit-elle ?  :;):

----------


## Lyche

Je pense quand mme qu'il y a une sacre diffrence entre interdire  une femme de porter un pantalon, et interdire le vol.. Je considre le piratage comme du vol. Autoriser les changes de fichiers, que ce soit des copies ou autre, protgs par des copyright, c'est du vol. Empcher une femme de s'habiller de telle ou telle faon, c'est de la misogynie.

Ce n'est que mon point de vue.

----------


## gmotw

Non, pas du vol, de la contrefaon (depuis le temps qu'on le rpte).

Tu prends un cd dans les rayons et tu pars sans payer, a, c'est du vol.

----------


## Lyche

Mais c'est du vol quand mme, c'est juste un mot diffrent pour qualifier la mme chose.. Quand tu rcupres un cd sur la mule, c'est le mme principe d'acqurir quelque chose sans le payer.. c'est du vol.

----------


## Floral

> Et avant 2007 les femmes n'avaient pas le droit de contourner cette loi, aussi vieille et obsolte soit-elle ?


A vrai dire, l'une des sources du droit sont les Us et Coutumes, a fait pas mal d'anne (dcnies) qu'il arrive que des femmes portent le pantalon que ce n'est puni. La loi a juste t mise  jour en 2007 pour prendre en compte ceci.

Sinon piquer de la musique sur la mule c'est plus facile que de passer les antivols suivi du barrage de vigiles, en un seul morceau (a moins d'tre rugbyman, catcheur...), et moins risqu, car plus difficilement dtectable. Mais ce n'est pas pour a qu'il faut le faire d'autant qu'il existe Deezer et Jiwa.

----------


## Matthieu2000

> Sinon piquer de la musique sur la mule c'est plus facile que de passer les antivols suivi du barrage de vigiles, en un seul morceau (a moins d'tre rugbyman, catcheur...), et moins risqu, car plus difficilement dtectable. Mais ce n'est pas pour a qu'il faut le faire d'autant qu'il existe Deezer et Jiwa.


La contre facon a volu : ils vont dans un mdiatque/distrubuteur , empruntent, copient et la rendent!

----------


## Marco46

> Mais c'est du vol quand mme, c'est juste un mot diffrent pour qualifier la mme chose.. Quand tu rcupres un cd sur la mule, c'est le mme principe d'acqurir quelque chose sans le payer.. c'est du vol.


Non gmotw a raison c'est de la contrefaon, et elle n'existe que parce que le droit d'auteur existe. Pas de droit d'auteur ---> pas de contrefaon.

Toi tu pars du principe qu'une ide, une information peut tre la proprit de quelqu'un, et tu ne vas pas plus loin dans cette rflexion.

Et c'est prcisment l que se situe ton erreur. La proprit intellectuelle existe *dans le but de* protger et d'inciter  la cration parce qu'elle est protge. Pas dans le but d'octroyer une proprit ! Je sais que c'est paradoxal mais c'est pourtant parfaitement logique.

On (la socit) octroie un droit temporaire (le droit d'auteur, la proprit intellectuelle) dans le but de protger et d'inciter la cration dans l'intrt de la socit, pas dans l'intrt du crateur !

C'est cette nuance, pourtant  combien fondamentale, que vous n'arrivez pas  vous fourrer dans le crne. 

C'est trs trs important de bien comprendre a.

Je le rpte, le droit d'auteur existe pour inciter  la cration dans l'intrt de tout le monde. Il doit donc tre utilis et appliqu avec beaucoup de prcaution, car tant que la contrefaon ne nuit pas mortellement aux crateurs, il n'y a aucun raison de punir la transmission d'informations.

Et il est de l'intrt de la socit que les informations circulent le mieux possible, et le plus possible.

----------


## zaventem

La lecture de leur page legal est difiante, lisez les rponses qu'ils font aux demandes de suppression, c'est vraiment la raction type de l'ado boutonneux qui est persuad que rien ne lui arrivera jamais. 




> > We demand that you immediately disable the torrent and/or tracker and
> > prevent further distribution of Apple's trade secret and copyrighted
> > material.
> 
> We demand that you provide us with entertainment by sending more legal
> threats. Please?


Je suis convaincu que les soutenir ne fera qu'empirer les choses en faisant passer les downloaders pour des enfants gts alors qu'il existe certainement des mouvements plus rflchis et constructifs qui pourraient eux aider  faire voluer dans un sens profitable   toutes les parties.

----------


## Vell

> Je pense quand mme qu'il y a une sacre diffrence entre interdire  une femme de porter un pantalon, et interdire le vol.. Je considre le piratage comme du vol. Autoriser les changes de fichiers, que ce soit des copies ou autre, protgs par des copyright, c'est du vol. Empcher une femme de s'habiller de telle ou telle faon, c'est de la misogynie.
> 
> Ce n'est que mon point de vue.


Et heureusement que ce n'est que ton point de vue !!!

Le vol, c'est un acte rphrhensible, un dlit.
Empcher une femme de (...) par rapport  un homme, c'est une atteinte aux droits de l'homme, droits fondamentaux ... et c'est autrement plus grave !



Zaventem : on peut l'interprter autrement : un pied de nez aux diffrents cow-boys du net qui, parcequ'ils sont intermdiaires d'intermdiaires, se croient dans la possibilit de fair ce qu'ils souhaitent en se foutant des lois.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> *Les fondateurs de Pirate Bay prparent une attaque DDo$ sur l'IFPI*
> Aprs avoir t condamns  payer 3,5 millions de dollars, les fondateurs de Pirate Bay ont jur quils ne cracheraient pas un cent.
> Au lieu de cela, ils ont imagin une attaque DDo$ qui serait coteuse pour lIFPI.
> Au lieu de collecter des donations ou de payer lamende lui-mme, Gottfrid Svarholm (anakata), lun des quatre fondateurs de Pirate Bay, a imagin un plan quil a baptis le DDo$: ce nest pas le DDoS (dni de service distribu) que nous connaissons, mais une attaque de type Distributed Denial of Dollars (dni de dollars distribu).
> Son plan consiste  inciter tous ceux qui utilisent lInternet  payer une petite somme de 0,13$ (internet-avgift), et de lenvoyer au cabinet juridique Danowsky, qui reprsentait lIFPI (International Federation of the Phonographic Industry) dans le procs de Pirate Bay.
> Comme le cabinet juridique ne bnficie que de 1.000 transferts dargent gratuits, si suffisamment dutilisateurs dInternet leur envoient une petite somme, cela finira par coter de largent au cabinet Danowsky et aux maisons de disques pour grer tous les paiements. De cette manire, les fondateurs de Pirate Bay founders nauraient pas  sortir largent eux-mmes, et cela pourrait mme avoir un impact sur les jugements futurs de cas de piratage.  Source


Ils ont pts les plombs ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Yazoo70

Comment on envoie l'argent?? j'ai la CB qui chauffe !  ::D:

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Honte sur toi, espce de pirate !  ::fessee::

----------


## Yazoo70

Pas spcialement, en plus je n'utilise pas ce genre de tracker publique.
Mais pour moi ils ne sont absolument pas coupables de quoi que ce soit donc c'est normal de les soutenir.
Et puis 13cts, who cares?  ::D:

----------


## zaventem

So what? 

Je finis par me demander si ces gens rflchissent? 
Primo, on ne peut -  ma connaissance - pas faire payer ses amendes par quelqu'un d'autre, il devra donc payer l'entiret de la somme, quelque soit le montant verss par les internautes.
Secundo, il leur suffirait de refuser ces dons pour mettre ne rien avoir  payer.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> *Les officiels sudois veulent forcer Pirate Bay  payer*
> JUSTICE - Si les quatre condamns ne s'excutent pas, leurs avoirs seront gels...
> Payez ou on va bloquer votre carte bleue. Cest lultimatum lanc par les officiels sudois aux quatre condamns du trs mdiatique procs du site Internet ThePirateBay. Sils ne versent pas immdiatement un premier tiers des 2,7 millions deuros de dommages et intrts ( l'industrie du disque, du cinma et du jeu vido), leurs avoirs seront progressivement gels.

----------


## Immobilis

Ils n'ont cas ouvrir un compte dans un autre pays.

----------


## gmotw

Ils font comment pour payer si on leur bloque leur moyen de payer? En partant chercher de l'or?

----------


## Marco46

> *Les officiels sudois veulent forcer Pirate Bay  payer*
> JUSTICE - Si les quatre condamns ne s'excutent pas, leurs avoirs seront gels...
> Payez ou on va bloquer votre carte bleue. Cest lultimatum lanc par les officiels sudois aux quatre condamns du trs mdiatique procs du site Internet ThePirateBay. Sils ne versent pas immdiatement un premier tiers des 2,7 millions deuros de dommages et intrts ( l'industrie du disque, du cinma et du jeu vido), leurs avoirs seront progressivement gels.


Je comprends pas ... Une procdure d'appel c'est pas suspensif ?

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> *The Pirate Bay contraint de payer avant l'appel*
> Le 17 avril dernier, nous apprenions le verdict du procs opposant les membres fondateurs du site de partage de fichiers bittorent The Pirate Bay aux lobbys de l'industrie culturelle. Dans cette affaire, Frederik Neij, Gottfrid Svartholm Warg, Carl Lundstrom et Peter Sunde furent accuss d'avoir aid des millions de gens  partager illgalement des films, de la musique et des jeux vidos protgs par des droits d'auteur.
> 
> Aprs une bataille juridique de trois semaines en Sude, ils furent condamns  un an de prison ferme et une amende globale de 2,74 millions d'euros. Cependant, les avocats des reprsentants de The Pirate Bay ont dcid de faire appel de cette dcision, d'autant que certains lments pour le moins troublants ont t rvls sur le juge Tomas Norstrm, en charge de l'affaire. En effet, ce dernier semble avoir des liens avec l'Association sudoise du droit d'auteur (SFU) et l'Association sudoise pour la proprit industrielle (SFIR).
> 
> Face  ce retournement de situation le gouvernement sudois ne souhaite pas attendre un nouveau jugement. Les autorits rclament le paiement immdiat d'au moins la moiti de l'amende fixe lors du procs et menacent de bloquer les comptes bancaires des quatre accuss jusqu' ce que la transaction ait t effectue. Peter Sunde, porte-parole principal de The Pirate Bay, a toujours dclar ne pas avoir d'argent et que les revenus gnrs par la publicit taient automatiquement reverss dans la maintenance des serveurs.
> 
> Pour l'heure, une haute cour de justice est en train d'examiner le dossier d'appel des accuss afin de dterminer si les relations du juge Norstrm auraient pu affecter le droulement du procs. Source

----------


## Marco46

Encore une fois le pouvoir excutif empite dangereusement sur le judiciaire.

C'est une tendance qui se rpand partout semble-t-il...

----------


## Luc Orient

> Encore une fois le pouvoir excutif empite dangereusement sur le judiciaire.
> 
> C'est une tendance qui se rpand partout semble-t-il...


L'un des rles du pouvoir excutif c'est bien de faire respecter l'ordre et la loi, et cela sans violer en rien le principe de sparation des pouvoirs.

----------


## Immobilis

> L'un des rles du pouvoir excutif c'est bien de faire respecter l'ordre et la loi


Ben non, a c'est le rle du judiciaire, justement parce que les pouvoirs sont spars entre ceux qui font les lois (executif) et ceux qui la font rspecter (judiciaire).

----------


## Luc Orient

> Ben non, a c'est le rle du judiciaire, justement parce que les pouvoirs sont spars entre ceux qui font les lois (executif) et ceux qui la font rspecter (judiciaire).


Wikipdia - Pouvoir excutif
CQFD

----------


## souviron34

> Ben non, a c'est le rle du judiciaire, justement parce que les pouvoirs sont spars entre ceux qui font les lois (*executif*) et ceux qui la font rspecter (judiciaire).


tu confonds :

ceux qui font la loi : le lgislatif

comme son nom l'indique, ceux qui l'excutent : l'excutif

ceux qui vrifient son application (par tout le monde) : le judiciaire

----------


## Immobilis

> L'un des rles du pouvoir excutif c'est bien de faire respecter l'ordre et la loi, et cela sans violer en rien le principe de sparation des pouvoirs.


Non. Le grand Wikipedia nous dit:



> Le pouvoir excutif (aussi appel simplement l'excutif) est un des trois pouvoirs constituant l'tat. Il est charg de grer la politique courante de l'tat.





> Le pouvoir judiciaire est un des trois pouvoirs constituant l'tat. Il a pour rle de contrler l'application de la loi et sanctionne son non respect


On s'est un peu tromp tous les deux. J'ai fait l'amalgame entre exceutif (gouvernement) est legislatif (parlement). C'est probablement parce que actuellement le parlement est  la botte du gouvernement.

----------


## Marco46

Le fait d'exiger l'excution de la sentence sans tenir compte de la demande d'appel qui est forcment suspensive c'est un dbordement de l'excutif sur le lgislatif, on peut pas nier a ... 

Quand mme ...

----------


## souviron34

> Le fait d'exiger l'excution de la sentence sans tenir compte de la demande d'appel qui est forcment suspensive c'est un dbordement de l'excutif sur le lgislatif, on peut pas nier a ... 
> 
> Quand mme ...


vous tes bouchs ou quoi ???

Depuis le dbut de ce thread on le dit : *CE N'EST PAS LA LOI FRANCAISE QUI S'APPLIQUE !!!*

C'est LA LOI SUEDOISE ...

Qui d'entre vous sait si *dans la loi sudoise* un appel est suspensif ??????

----------


## Luc Orient

> Non. Le grand Wikipedia nous dit ...


Ce que j'ai cit, c'est exactement ce qui est crit dans l'artcle de Wikipdia dont je donne le lien et d'o est extraite la phrase que tu relves ...

----------


## Immobilis

> Ce que j'ai cit, c'est exactement ce qui est crit dans l'artcle de Wikipdia dont je donne le lien et d'o est extraite la phrase que tu relves ...


Dans l'article de Wikipedia, je ne retrouve pas:


> L'un des rles du pouvoir excutif c'est bien de faire respecter l'ordre et la loi, et cela sans violer en rien le principe de sparation des pouvoirs


Il me semble que prcisement ceci


> un des rles du pouvoir excutif (...) c'est bien de faire respecter l'ordre et la loi


est du ressort du judiciaire. Me trompe-je?

----------


## Marco46

@sourviron34

En effet, mais je ne suis pas bouch et je sais trs bien que le procs TPB a eu lieu en Sude. Simplement se serait trs tonnant qu'un appel ne soit pas suspensif. Je veux dire par l si le procs en appel est gagn par TPB qu'est ce qui se passe ? Les plaignants vont devoir rembourser ce qui a t pay ? C'est n'imp... L'appel est donc probablement suspensif.

----------


## zaventem

> Qui d'entre vous sait si *dans la loi sudoise* un appel est suspensif ??????


Il me semble mme dans la loi franaise un appel ne soit pas suspensif (sauf exception). Si vous tes condamn  de la prison, vous y resterez pendant toute la procdure de l'appel et vous ne serez relach qu'une fois que votre appel aura abouti et vous aura innoncent.

----------


## Furikawari

> Il me semble mme dans la loi franaise un appel ne soit pas suspensif (sauf exception). Si vous tes condamn  de la prison, vous y resterez pendant toute la procdure de l'appel et vous ne serez relach qu'une fois que votre appel aura abouti et vous aura innoncent.


L'appel est en rgle gnral suspensif, vrifier ses propos avant de poster (a m'a pris 5 mins de recherche)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Appel_(...ran%C3%A7aise)

Par contre, on peut effectivement rester en prison, SI on tait en dtention provisoire.

----------


## Marco46

Un appel est forcment suspensif. Regarde, t'es condamn  tre excut et tu fais appel.

On t'excute et aprs tu gagnes le procs en appel, on fait quoi ? On appelle le p'tit Jsus ?

 ::aie::

----------


## Yazoo70

> Un appel est forcment suspensif. Regarde, t'es condamn  tre excut et tu fais appel.
> 
> On t'excute et aprs tu gagnes le procs en appel, on fait quoi ? On appelle le p'tit Jsus ?


Attends il y a pire !
Si tu fais de la prison et que tu gagnes en appel, on fais quoi?? on te file des RTT??  ::D:

----------


## el_slapper

> vous tes bouchs ou quoi ???
> 
> Depuis le dbut de ce thread on le dit : *CE N'EST PAS LA LOI FRANCAISE QUI S'APPLIQUE !!!*
> 
> C'est LA LOI SUEDOISE ...
> 
> Qui d'entre vous sait si *dans la loi sudoise* un appel est suspensif ??????



Sauf que l'article prcise que le gouvernement Sudois insiste pour que......que ca soit conforme  la loi Sudoise ou pas, c'est bel et bien une ingrence de l'executif dans le judiciaire. Accessoirement, il semble que a ne soit pas conforme.....mais mme si a l'est, c'est de l'ingrence quand mme.

----------


## Gnoce

> C'est marrant la Sude, il n'y a pas un seul juge impartial dans tout le pays !


Personne ne l'est, surtout pas la justice et encore moins les mdias !  ::?:

----------


## Yazoo70

> Personne ne l'est, surtout pas la justice et encore moins les mdias !


On ne peut pas l'tre  100% on est d'accord.
Mais les juges, c'est leur boulot d'tre le plus impartial possible quand mme...
Alors pas russir  en trouver un qui n'ait pas d'intert pour l'une ou l'autre des parties...

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> *The Pirate Bay poursuit la Sude devant la Cour europenne*
> 
> *Le site a t dbout jeudi de sa demande d'annulation de son procs...*
> The Pirate Bay persiste et signe: son procs ntait pas quitable. Le site rclame dsormais justice auprs de la Cour europenne des Droits de lhomme. Jeudi, le site a t dbout par la cour dappel de Stockholm de sa demande  il rclamait lannulation pure et simple du procs  la fin lequel ses fondateurs ont t condamns  de la prison ferme. La cour dappel avait conclu que le juge Tomas Norstrm ne stait pas montr partial dans sa dcision, malgr son appartenance  plusieurs organisations dfendant les droits dauteur. Vendredi, le site de partage de liens a dcid de riposter et de porter laffaire devant la justice europenne.
> 
> *Frapper fort*
> 
> Pour Peter Sunde, porte-parole de The Pirate Bay, quand les gens pensent que vous tes perdu, que vous avez perdu et quil ne vous reste plus aucun moyen de gagner, cest le meilleur moment pour frapper plus fort que jamais. Le site estime quAnders Eka, juge charg denquter sur limpartialit du juge lors du procs, ntait lui-mme pas impartial. Selon ses recherches, il serait connect au Centre de Stockholm pour le Droit commercial et travaillerait de concert avec Monique Wasted, avocat de lindustrie du film lors du procs de The Pirate Bay, et Peter Danowsky, avocat de lindustrie de la musique lors du mme procs. Source

----------


## Matthieu2000

http://laposte.lci.fr/infos/high-tec...ir-legal-.html

Ce qui est illgale devient lgale si une "bonne personne" dirige!
Je ne sais pas de qui est la citation:



> La loi est comme une p**. Chacun a sa faon de la baiser


 en y mettant des sous naturellement!

----------


## Jidefix

> http://laposte.lci.fr/infos/high-tec...ir-legal-.html
> 
> Ce qui est illgale devient lgale si une "bonne personne" dirige!
> Je ne sais pas de qui est la citation:
>  en y mettant des sous naturellement!


Ben non l ils parlent quand mme de verser des droits d'auteur, ce qui semble plus correct d'un point de vue lgal...

----------


## Matthieu2000

La fonctionnalit reste le mme. Si c'est interdit, il faut fermer le site!!
http://www.ecrans.fr/The-Pirate-Bay-...rent,7657.html
Quand c'est gratuit, il vaut mieux ne pas acheter.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Pour info

 ::fleche::  *OpenBitTorrent : The Pirate Bay prpare un BitTorrent inattaquable* 

 ::mouarf::

----------

